# [MOD] Google Keyboard with updated iOS 9.1 Emojis



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Please make a backup of the apk and _/system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf_ before following the instructions.

*Note: Not all of the emojis present in iOS 9.1 are currently supported.*

Instructions:

1. Download the ttf file and install manually or download the flashable zip (Be sure to rename AppleEmoji9.1-caiosilva96.tff to NotoColorEmoji.tff)

2. Install the modded Google Keyboard.

3. Enjoy!

*Files:*

-  Modded TTF or Flashable ZIP 
- Modded Google Keyboard , armv64 download here

Thanks to @DespairFactor, @neonixxx, @caiosilva96 and @tccool987

*Q/A*
Q: Why are some emojis black & white?
A: Here's the solution and if you're on Lollipop you can download this flashable zip.

Q: My Google Keyboard is a system app and I can't install the mod.
A: Uninstall the app (with an app such as Titanium Backup) and install the mod

Q: Gesture typing and/or autocorrect is broken after installing the mod.
A: I'm still working on a fix for this, but for now switching the keyboard language to English (UK) will fix the problem.

Q: Whenever I delete some emojis, a different one appears, so I have to press backspace twice to delete.
A: This is because the emoji requires two unicode values. Sometimes when backspace is pressed, one of the unicode value is deleted, not both. I'm not sure why this happens, hopefully someone will come along and help solve the mystery...


*Changelog*
29/10/2015
- Added secondary keys, flags and numerical symbols (1, 2, 3 etc.)


----------



## DespairFactor (Oct 24, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> I have modded Google Keyboard to include the new iOS 9.1 emojis!  Please make a backup of Google Keyboard apk and _/system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf_ before following the instructions.
> 
> *Note: This has only been modded for KitKat and above. I'll update this post for Jellybean and others within a few hours
> Not all of the emojis present in iOS 9.1 are currently supported.*
> ...

Click to collapse





Did you manage to mod the ARM64 keyboard? and what files did you change?


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 24, 2015)

Will this work on KK? I am running a close to AOSP KitKat ROM.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Nope, empty emojis.


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 24, 2015)

Nope, not showing, but I can type them though. Thanks anyway.
????


----------



## DespairFactor (Oct 24, 2015)

Here is the arm64 keyboard.

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...ard-4-1-23044-2297020-4-android-apk-download/


----------



## Emirilx (Oct 24, 2015)

*Not Working*

So I'm using Emoji Switcher instead of flashing. I use the keyboard but still blank space ? and can't even use emoji . Helppp


----------



## Agent-Droid (Oct 24, 2015)

Working here, but some are not showing still... also they look small but i don't really mind tho :good:


----------



## Emirilx (Oct 24, 2015)

Agent-Droid said:


> Working here, but some are not showing still... also they look small but i don't really mind tho :good:

Click to collapse



I am really hoping that you will list down step by step what you did so that I might be able to make you as my guide ☺


Thank you


----------



## Agent-Droid (Oct 24, 2015)

Emirilx said:


> I am really hoping that you will list down step by step what you did so that I might be able to make you as my guide
> 
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I did everything OP said.
BUT before flashing this, delete any mod you installed for emojis, and restore your original ones, reboot, then proceed to flashing.
Now do a backup for your Google keyboard (just in case) and install the one provided by OP.
Good luck


----------



## Emirilx (Oct 24, 2015)

Agent-Droid said:


> I did everything OP said.
> BUT before flashing this, delete any mod you installed for emojis, and restore your original ones, reboot, then proceed to flashing.
> Now do a backup for your Google keyboard (just in case) and install the one provided by OP.
> Good luck

Click to collapse



Thank you,

My phone have no SD card. Im using oppo r5. 

Im flashing that file using Flashify but even after reboot, it is still the old stock emoji (old ios) so can you please tell me how to flash?

 if using recovery mode, it will always fail ?

Please, thanks


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 24, 2015)

How can i install the keyboard apk, it says can not install ? i already stopped it in settings etc but still the same message.....

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




Emirilx said:


> So I'm using Emoji Switcher instead of flashing. I use the keyboard but still blank space  and can't even use emoji . Helppp

Click to collapse



You must install busybox to use emoji switcher :good:


----------



## Emirilx (Oct 24, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> How can i install the keyboard apk, it says can not install ? i already stopped it in settings etc but still the same message.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do have busybox, though I never knew the purpose of it. I just install it and don't bother it. But I can't seem to have the iOS 9.1 (but other emoji can, for example Samsung, Google)


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 24, 2015)

I had the same thing but that was because busybox was not installed correctly .... Did you went in the app busybox and then install ? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## Agent-Droid (Oct 24, 2015)

Emirilx said:


> Thank you,
> 
> My phone have no SD card. Im using oppo r5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you did flash it right, try swiping between all the pages of your emojis.
I flashed using recovery I'm on 5.1.1


----------



## Emirilx (Oct 24, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> I had the same thing but that was because busybox was not installed correctly .... Did you went in the app busybox and then install ?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I go to that app and click install . thank you for taking your time for me BTW. 

BTW  it'll make my emojis disappear completely ? except I can look at the emoji on emojipedia (that contain s iOS 9.1 new emoji)

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Agent-Droid said:


> Maybe you did flash it right, try swiping between all the pages of your emojis.
> I flashed using recovery I'm on 5.1.1

Click to collapse



No luck , still the same emoji but I can however use emoji switcher (An app) but it will make all emoji invisible


----------



## Agent-Droid (Oct 24, 2015)

Emirilx said:


> Yes, I go to that app and click install . thank you for taking your time for me BTW.
> 
> BTW  it'll make my emojis disappear completely  except I can look at the emoji on emojipedia (that contain s iOS 9.1 new emoji)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Developer is working on a fix https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/co...i_are_now_available_in_emoji_switcher/cwasg0l 

Edit: Found a possible fix, you probably don't have enough space in your /system/ partition.
Best is to convert some Google system apps to user apps with titanium backup to free up some space


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 24, 2015)

Agent-Droid said:


> Developer is working on a fix https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/co...i_are_now_available_in_emoji_switcher/cwasg0l
> 
> Edit: Found a possible fix, you probably don't have enough space in your /system/ partition.
> Best is to convert some Google system apps to user apps with titanium backup to free up some space

Click to collapse



How can i install the modded google keyboard ? it fails installing .....


----------



## Agent-Droid (Oct 24, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> How can i install the modded google keyboard ? it fails installing .....

Click to collapse



Weird, I never had that problem..
Try to uninstall the original first, but do a backup.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 24, 2015)

How to uninstall it ..... I already force stopped it but that didn't work either ?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## Agent-Droid (Oct 24, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> How to uninstall it ..... I already force stopped it but that didn't work either ?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use Titanium Backup.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 24, 2015)

I did to freeze it  still didn't work....I can't delete the app because it says no apk found ....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## Agent-Droid (Oct 24, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> I did to freeze it  still didn't work....I can't delete the app because it says no apk found ....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pro or free version?


----------



## Emirilx (Oct 24, 2015)

Agent-Droid said:


> Developer is working on a fix https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/co...i_are_now_available_in_emoji_switcher/cwasg0l
> 
> Edit: Found a possible fix, you probably don't have enough space in your /system/ partition.
> Best is to convert some Google system apps to user apps with titanium backup to free up some space

Click to collapse



Ugh I need to donate first ?


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 24, 2015)

Got the pro version ?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## sgrabarz16 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for your work! Keyboard has the new emojis, however gesture typing seems to be broken for me.  

Also, the new emojis need to be resized, they are quite a bit smaller than all the other ones right now.


----------



## brachala (Oct 24, 2015)

what about flags, is it doable?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 24, 2015)

DespairFactor said:


> Here is the arm64 keyboard.
> 
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...ard-4-1-23044-2297020-4-android-apk-download/

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll update the thread now.


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 24, 2015)

brachala said:


> what about flags, is it doable?

Click to collapse



Flags will be alot harder to implement at this moment.


----------



## getbizzin (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 24, 2015)

The emojis are visible when I used this instead of the ttf from RenderServer: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/mod-apple-8-3-diverse-color-emoji-t3136169


----------



## qtipbailey (Oct 24, 2015)

sgrabarz16 said:


> Thanks for your work! Keyboard has the new emojis, however gesture typing seems to be broken for me.
> 
> Also, the new emojis need to be resized, they are quite a bit smaller than all the other ones right now.

Click to collapse



I experienced the same thing but I saw a popup saying it was downloading english suggestions and would be available shortly and pretty soon gesture typing started working.


----------



## caiosilva96 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, man! The keyboard worked fine, but i used the ttf from my thread instead of that one from here.


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Actually could this be keyboard mod be implemented into the stock aosp keyboard? Just because it has the number row, and more characters on the keys.


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Psych0t1c20 said:


> Actually could this be keyboard mod be implemented into the stock aosp keyboard? Just because it has the number row, and more characters on the keys.

Click to collapse



That is possible, but I would have to make one for each Android build (5.0.2, 5.1.1 etc)


----------



## ekapoo (Oct 24, 2015)

*Font file is crooked*

I have a non-rooted note 5.  I downloaded the ttf file from the zip and installed it thru app hifont so I can select this font thru my traditional settings > font.  It works and I can see the new ios 9 emojis on the keyboard and my texting app (textra) but the font file is crooked.  the phone appears to be higher than usual so I can only the end tips of the end of the letters/characters when using it.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## DespairFactor (Oct 24, 2015)

caiosilva96 said:


> Thanks, man! The keyboard worked fine, but i used the ttf from my thread instead of that one from here.

Click to collapse



Yeah, my font file is too big, did you make a flashable?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 24, 2015)

ekapoo said:


> I have a non-rooted note 5.  I downloaded the ttf file from the zip and installed it thru app hifont so I can select this font thru my traditional settings > font.  It works and I can see the new ios 9 emojis on the keyboard and my texting app (textra) but the font file is crooked.  the phone appears to be higher than usual so I can only the end tips of the end of the letters/characters when using it.  Anyone else having this issue?

Click to collapse



That's strange... You can try another ttf file and see if that works (check OP for new links)


----------



## thegrim11 (Oct 24, 2015)

Why are some of my emojis black and white?


----------



## funeralcrows (Oct 24, 2015)

thegrim11 said:


> Why are some of my emojis black and white?

Click to collapse



I can give you a solution for this but it's quite technical and you need to have slight XML knowledge (easy). You ready? Here we go!

- Go to /system/etc/ and open fonts.xml in an editor.
- Locate this entry:
<family>
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoColorEmoji.ttf</font>
    </family>​- Move that entry (cut and paste) below this line (This is the 95th line or somewhere near there.):
<!-- fallback fonts -->​- Save file.
- Make sure permissions are 644 (-rw-r-r).

- Now open /system/etc/fallback_fonts.xml in an editor:
- Locate this entry:
<family>
        <fileset>
            <file>NotoColorEmoji.ttf</file>
        </fileset>
    </family>​- Move that entry (cut and paste) below this line (the line is at the beginning of the xml after the description comment.):
<familyset>​- Save file.
- Make sure permissions are 644 (-rw-r-r).

- Reboot.


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 24, 2015)

funeralcrows said:


> I can give you a solution for this but it's quite technical and you need to have slight XML knowledge (easy). You ready? Here we go!
> 
> - Go to /system/etc/ and open fonts.xml in an editor.
> - Locate this entry:
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried this but some are still black and white. I'm let you guys know if I find a solution for this.

OK I can clarify this works. I'll update OP with your solution.


----------



## PhilPan (Oct 24, 2015)

Gesture typing doesn't seem to work.  You think you will put out a fix for this?

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thegrim11 (Oct 24, 2015)

funeralcrows said:


> I can give you a solution for this but it's quite technical and you need to have slight XML knowledge (easy). You ready? Here we go!
> 
> - Go to /system/etc/ and open fonts.xml in an editor.
> - Locate this entry:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Fortunately I do know XML. All I had to change was the fallback font file.


----------



## Dave778 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm on MM & I can't install the keyboard apk. 
It says "x app cannot be installed". Why is this happening & is there a way to force install it?
Thanks


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Qu3ntin0 could you do one for 5.1.1 as a request?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 25, 2015)

Psych0t1c20 said:


> @Qu3ntin0 could you do one for 5.1.1 as a request?

Click to collapse



Make a backup of your keyboard and send me so I can edit it.


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dave778 said:


> I'm on MM & I can't install the keyboard apk.
> It says "x app cannot be installed". Why is this happening & is there a way to force install it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling the keyboard and try again.


----------



## Jack Everyman (Oct 25, 2015)

Google keyboard is a system app for MM.  It can't be uninstalled on stock.  I did uninstall the updates to the keyboard but I was still unable to install the modded keyboard.


----------



## Dave778 (Oct 25, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Try uninstalling the keyboard and try again.

Click to collapse



I can't uninstall it as I'm on a stock based rom. 
Is there a way to manually do it w es file explorer & root?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dave778 said:


> I can't uninstall it as I'm on a stock based rom.
> Is there a way to manually do it w es file explorer & root?

Click to collapse



Can you make a backup and send me the apk?


----------



## Dave778 (Oct 25, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Can you make a backup and send me the apk?

Click to collapse



Sure, do u know where is the apk located & what the file name is?

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

OK so I managed to uninstall the apk w es file explorer then installed your mod.
How do u change the skin color of the emojis? They are all yellow ATM...


----------



## treezy26 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you link the thread and how you got yours to look bigger?

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

Does anyone know how to make the emojis bigger?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 25, 2015)

treezy26 said:


> Can you link the thread and how you got yours to look bigger?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------
> 
> Does anyone know how to make the emojis bigger?

Click to collapse



Updated some links, try downloading the ttf file or flahable zip from OP


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dave778 said:


> Sure, do u know where is the apk located & what the file name is?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try following the instructions in this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...olor-emoji-t3136169/post61370793#post61370793

I'll see if I can implement this as well.


----------



## Dave778 (Oct 25, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Try following the instructions in this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...olor-emoji-t3136169/post61370793#post61370793
> 
> I'll see if I can implement this as well.

Click to collapse



Bro, that would be sweet!


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 25, 2015)

Check pm ?


----------



## DeejayBaca (Oct 25, 2015)

Shoutout to the few people that can see this ??????????????☹✍?????????????????????????????⛏⚒⚔⚖⚗⚰⚱❣⛸⛓⛑?????☄????????????????           thanks to @DespairFactor and @Qu3ntin0. Yall are geniuses.

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SacredMyths (Oct 25, 2015)

Can't install the modded keyboard, keeps saying app not installed. (My google keyboard is an system app)


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 25, 2015)

> Can't install the modded keyboard, keeps saying app not installed. (My google keyboard is an system app)

Click to collapse



Uninstall the app with es file explorer or titanium backup and try again


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you please show me the way to delete it with ES file explorer ? ?

Edit ...got it working??

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## KeTuRr74 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi @Qu3ntin0 can you make a modded for Samsung 5.1.1 keyboare or explain me how did you modded the GG keyboard ?
Thanks ?


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 25, 2015)

If I use the modified keyboard, synchronization causes an error.


----------



## PhilPan (Oct 25, 2015)

Has swipe or gesture typing been fixed on the modded keyboard yet?

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mine is swiping ...???

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 25, 2015)

I can see them nows thanks OP but I cant get the modded keyboard working on samsung 5.1.1 and also some emojis when i click on which to select they seem to be cut off just a tad so if anyone knows a fix that would be great. Thanks everyone


----------



## Troubadour666 (Oct 25, 2015)

thanks @Qu3ntin0 , i have made a little flasher only for S2 I9100 SlimLP users , and posted here, just to inform you .

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63478981&postcount=1821

its only for SlimLp users on i9100 because i touched fallback_fonts.xml and fonts.xml with the color tweak from post#39

are you ok with my sharing or do i have to delete ?

thanks.


----------



## KeTuRr74 (Oct 25, 2015)

@airam0931 Wich device ? All works fine for me on my Note 4 with 5.1.1 TW


----------



## PhilPan (Oct 25, 2015)

How did u get it to swipe?  Did u do any thing special?   There are other people on here who also say they cant swipe.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 25, 2015)

I did nothing just installed the modded apk and swipe is working out of the box ...I'm on M though with a nexus 6

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## PhilPan (Oct 25, 2015)

Damn i just traded my Nexus 6 in yesterday, and am waiting for my Nexus 6p.  Im on a oneplus on 5.1.1.

Anyone have it swiping on 5.1.1

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 25, 2015)

Im more then happy to trade my n6 for your 6p when you get it ??

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## qtipbailey (Oct 25, 2015)

Swiping didn't work for me immediately. Then I got a toast notification it was downloading English suggestions and would be available shortly. Pretty son it started working. It must have the suggestions for swiping to work.


----------



## Jasonator0 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Thank you man it works!!*

Im running kitkat and it works fine, i just used emoji switcher


----------



## PhilPan (Oct 25, 2015)

Got it working.  Don't know how...I downloaded English UK dictionary, and turned off trail... One of those got it working.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SacredMyths (Oct 25, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Uninstall the app with es file explorer or titanium backup and try again

Click to collapse



Couldn't quite get it with es file explorer or titanium. Those were just removing the updates and restoring it to factory app or whatever. System app remover from playstore worked though, thanks.


----------



## Tahir34 (Oct 25, 2015)

I can't install Google Keyboard my phone moto g 2 plz :crying:


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 25, 2015)

Tahir34 said:


> I can't install Google Keyboard my phone moto g 2 plz :crying:

Click to collapse



Uninstall/remove Google Keyboard first. This has been asked already.


----------



## vicl89 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is there a way to enable popup options on emoji keyboard?? You know, like the ones in the regular one when you are trying to put an accent or a symbol, but emoji. 

Maybe this way we can choose diverse colors, like iOS keyboard do.

Another question is, if you have any idea of how can you add a new section for flags.

Just asking, your mod is so awesome, thanks!!


----------



## matthewmalek (Oct 26, 2015)

*Great Keyboad Mod, Can Use Alternative Emoji Switcher*

First and foremost, thank you very much OP for providing these mods, esp. the modded keyboard. The keyboard is vital as it allows you to send the new unicode associated with the newest emoji, and I haven't seen anywhere else to get this on Android.

The actual emoji art can be found elsewhere, and for those who might want an alternative way of managing it (and have root access), they can use the Emoji Switcher app in the Play Store. The iOS 9.1 art seems to work perfectly. 

note: If the emoji app doesn't detect the new emoji package you've chosen, it's because your /system/ folder is out of room. You can clear it out by converting some system apps to user apps. Chrome seems to be the biggest. (Moving an app from system to user seems to reset its settings and data. Annoying, but not catastrophic.)


----------



## tccool987 (Oct 26, 2015)

For an even easier fix for the emoji issues, just flash this ZIP and it'll fix the black and white emoji issues.

drive (dot) google (dot) com/file/d/0B5bT3RzamGoQX0hGaU94ekN1NFE/view?usp=sharing

Sorry, I had to make a new account as I couldn't log into my old account.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great fix....it worked perfectly ????

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 26, 2015)

@Qu3ntin0 pm


----------



## neonixxx (Oct 26, 2015)

Working very well for me. Thanks for sharing your work @Qu3ntin0 Glad I could help out a bit


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 26, 2015)

Auto correction for the keyboard is bugged... Wont work at all.. Please help

LG G4


----------



## ArmsAsuncion (Oct 26, 2015)

Can I request Samsung 5.1.1 one to be modified? I need Korean language and Google keyboard doesn't have it.  Thanks!


----------



## j.denny1987 (Oct 26, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> Auto correction for the keyboard is bugged... Wont work at all.. Please help
> 
> LG G4

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. 
After having trouble getting the English dictionary to stick for autocorrect to work, I uninstalled the modkeyboard, (I downloaded the modkeyboard again even though the checksum were the same), before i installed it, I wiped cache in recovery.
 Then in the settings, text correction, I chose English (UK) and it installed as expected.


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 26, 2015)

ArmsAsuncion said:


> Can I request Samsung 5.1.1 one to be modified? I need Korean language and Google keyboard doesn't have it.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



You can get Korean input for the google keyboard on the Google play store.  I can't post the link for it, but search "Google Korean Input" on the play store. Hope this helped!

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




j.denny1987 said:


> I had the same problem.
> After having trouble getting the English dictionary to stick for autocorrect to work, I uninstalled the modkeyboard, (I downloaded the modkeyboard again even though the checksum were the same), before i installed it, I wiped cache in recovery.
> Then in the settings, text correction, I chose English (UK) and it installed as expected.

Click to collapse



I got it to work again but this wasn't the method I used. What I did was uninstall the keyboard altogether, installed the modded .apk, and I messed around with the keyboard settings. Not sure what did it but text correction is working once again


----------



## ArmsAsuncion (Oct 26, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> You can get Korean input for the google keyboard on the Google play store.  I can't post the link for it, but search "Google Korean Input" on the play store. Hope this helped!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it installs a different new keyboard without the new emojis.

I would be thankful if OP can mod this keyboard for Samsung users.
https://mega.nz/#!ZMFmSJRL!HnjdIlzP5UCTLMbQZ51IapkUSOQ2T7sHY7soV32Qs70


----------



## Zeeshansafdar1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Emojis just won't show up on the keyboard. I switched emojis to 9.1 v2 by using emoji switcher. II uninstalled the Google keyboard on my phone which was a system applies
 And then I downloaded ans installed Google Keyboard 4.1.23044.2297020 (arm64). The new emojis do not show up however. I can see the new emojis when people send me them on WhatsApp and can also see them on Instagram etcetc, just can't type them on the keyboard.


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, I'll be sending out updates soon, including all who made requests. Thanks for all the support


----------



## neonixxx (Oct 26, 2015)

j.denny1987 said:


> I had the same problem.
> After having trouble getting the English dictionary to stick for autocorrect to work, I uninstalled the modkeyboard, (I downloaded the modkeyboard again even though the checksum were the same), before i installed it, I wiped cache in recovery.
> Then in the settings, text correction, I chose English (UK) and it installed as expected.

Click to collapse



So I had run into this issue too. Switching the language to UK English works without having to wipe cache or anything, although I would love to learn why US English is broken. I wonder if it's the language specifically, or if it has a problem with the system language or a language that was already on the system (my phone had to download the English (UK) language when I first selected it).

Maybe someone who doesn't have English (US) as their system language can test and report if autocorrect breaks when they install the modded keyboard and/or if it works when they manually select it in Google keyboard settings.


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

Would it be possible to make a custom Google Keyboard with different skin color people emoji's? So that when you send someone an emoji it is a white/black/indian/regular(yellow) one of your choosing?

For example I'd want to have white people emoji's instead of the yellow. Thanks!


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 27, 2015)

They talked about how to do that . Read the whole thing and you will find it

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

I also would like to get what a user reccomended which is a modded samsung keyboard as the google one didnt work for my samsung galaxy s6 edge rooted on 5.1.1


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

airam0931 said:


> They talked about how to do that . Read the whole thing and you will find it

Click to collapse



Where at?


----------



## wewenk (Oct 27, 2015)

Managed to install google keyboard for arm64 and the ttf manually... But there's no new emoji shows in the keyboard.. 

But I can see the new emojis posted here.. 

I'm on android 5.1.1 btw


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

wewenk said:


> Managed to install google keyboard for arm64 and the ttf manually... But there's no new emoji shows in the keyboard..
> 
> But I can see the new emojis posted here..
> 
> I'm on android 5.1.1 btw

Click to collapse



Did you scroll further to the right? They should be on the end.


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 27, 2015)

wewenk said:


> Managed to install google keyboard for arm64 and the ttf manually... But there's no new emoji shows in the keyboard..
> 
> But I can see the new emojis posted here..
> 
> I'm on android 5.1.1 btw

Click to collapse



Im in the same boat

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




zolotukhin98 said:


> Where at?

Click to collapse



You have to add color blocks called modifiers then put them in dictionary shortcuts and it changes their color. 
You can find the blocks here http://emojipedia.org/unicode-8.0/


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 27, 2015)

????
Prepare for a huge update soon


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

airam0931 said:


> You have to add color blocks called modifiers then put them in dictionary shortcuts and it changes their color.
> You can find the blocks here http://emojipedia.org/unicode-8.0/

Click to collapse



So if I wanted to add the Fitzpatrick type 1/2 modifier, what would I do with the dictionary shortcut?



Qu3ntin0 said:


> Prepare for a huge update soon

Click to collapse



Added different skin tones?? Looks good


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 27, 2015)

wewenk said:


> Managed to install google keyboard for arm64 and the ttf manually... But there's no new emoji shows in the keyboard..
> 
> But I can see the new emojis posted here..
> 
> I'm on android 5.1.1 btw

Click to collapse



You got the apk from this thread, correct? If you did, I had the wrong link for arm64, updating it now


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> ????
> Prepare for a huge update soon

Click to collapse



I hope this gets added to the aosp keyboard too ?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 27, 2015)

Psych0t1c20 said:


> I hope this gets added to the aosp keyboard too ?

Click to collapse



It will


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> It will

Click to collapse



How did you add multi colored emojis?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 27, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> How did you add multi colored emojis?

Click to collapse



I did some research


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> You got the apk from this thread, correct? If you did, I had the wrong link for arm64, updating it now

Click to collapse



Did you update it yet ? I clicked the link and it looks like the same one


----------



## wewenk (Oct 27, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> Did you scroll further to the right? They should be on the end.

Click to collapse



Yes I was.. This is the very end?


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

wewenk said:


> Yes I was.. This is the very end?

Click to collapse



Weird... Have you tried completely uninstalling Google Keyboard and installing the modded one?


----------



## wewenk (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> You got the apk from this thread, correct? If you did, I had the wrong link for arm64, updating it now

Click to collapse



Yes I download the arm64.. And I guess it wrong too ?


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> I did some research

Click to collapse



Well awesome job man!


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 27, 2015)

Would really appreciate the update . Thanks in advance


----------



## Leighh (Oct 27, 2015)

It works perfectly on my HTC Desire 626s, I didn't have any trouble with the keyboard, only with the black and white emojis but the solution worked great. The only thing is that in my phone replacing the NotoColorEmoji.ttf didn't work, I had to replace the hTC_ColorEmoji.ttf so I guess some phones use a different font for emojis

i.imgur.com/W2SH3mG.png  < can't post images yet

Thank you!


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 27, 2015)

Link for google keyboard arm64 mod is now fixed. Enjoy


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

What did you update?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 27, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> What did you update?

Click to collapse



I only updated the link for arm64 devices. The major update is set to be released tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks ??

---------- Post added at 03:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 AM ----------

Really appreciate all your work and hopefully as time goes on more modded keyboards will come for different devices since the Google one isn't so appealing . would greatly appreciate a Samsung one but thanks so much


----------



## wewenk (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Link for google keyboard arm64 mod is now fixed. Enjoy

Click to collapse



I click the "here" link and still goes to the old link..

Edit: It is now on new link... Thanks


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> I only updated the link for arm64 devices. The major update is set to be released tomorrow (hopefully)

Click to collapse



Oh alright, keep up the great work man, thanks!


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> I only updated the link for arm64 devices. The major update is set to be released tomorrow (hopefully)

Click to collapse



I hope so ??


----------



## danielmb76 (Oct 27, 2015)

i don't have any emoji numbers and need change emoji color


----------



## tony04 (Oct 27, 2015)

i couldnt get the modded keyboard. i installed the stock google keyboard on the 2014 moto g 2 but when i try to install the mod, installer says app was not installed.


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 27, 2015)

tony04 said:


> i couldnt get the modded keyboard. i installed the stock google keyboard on the 2014 moto g 2 but when i try to install the mod, installer says app was not installed.

Click to collapse



Remove stock keyboard first.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 27, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> I only updated the link for arm64 devices. The major update is set to be released tomorrow (hopefully)

Click to collapse



Make my day ???????

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hananiah (Oct 28, 2015)

This thread made my week, I'm you were able to bring 9.1 over & viewable on thegoogle keyboard. Now I wanted to ask you if it was possible to make the 123version (number row always visible ontop) the way shaftamle made his? You probably already had this in mind, but being able to hold down on a emoji, giving a popup to change skintones, like ios.


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 28, 2015)

English US dictionary add-on isn't available... ?


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 28, 2015)

Make our nights.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 28, 2015)

????

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## experience7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Really loving the iOS emojis - and now I can have them on my keyboard as well! Great job  Can't wait to have all of them on my keyboard  By the way: Android will get new emojis, too! There's an article on the News page about it...


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 28, 2015)

experience7 said:


> Really loving the iOS emojis - and now I can have them on my keyboard as well! Great job  Can't wait to have all of them on my keyboard [emoji14] By the way: Android will get new emojis, too! There's an article on the News page about it...

Click to collapse



Problem is ..... Android emoji are soooooo ugly I prefer the IOS ???

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## qtipbailey (Oct 28, 2015)

experience7 said:


> Really loving the iOS emojis - and now I can have them on my keyboard as well! Great job  Can't wait to have all of them on my keyboard  By the way: Android will get new emojis, too! There's an article on the News page about it...

Click to collapse



I'd like to read that. Got a link to the news story?


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 28, 2015)

qtipbailey said:


> I'd like to read that. Got a link to the news story?

Click to collapse



http://www.realtytoday.com/articles...release-ios-will-have-unicode-9-0-already.htm


----------



## experience7 (Oct 28, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> Problem is ..... Android emoji are soooooo ugly I prefer the IOS ???

Click to collapse



Actually I'm of the same opinion. It happened a lot of times that I misunderstood the other ones mood because of the different looking emojis. Anyways - right here we got a fix for it! 



qtipbailey said:


> I'd like to read that. Got a link to the news story?

Click to collapse



Sure my friend! Here you go: http://www.xda-developers.com/ios-gets-new-emojis-android-soon-to-follow/


----------



## tinydynamite00 (Oct 28, 2015)

@Qu3ntin0 Thanks so much for all your hard work. Manually pasted your ttf file, backed up/uninstalled Play installed G-board and sideloaded your mod. English UK by default and gesture typing is golden! 

@funeralcrows Your directions are coincise, very clever and spot on. Thanks! Admittedly, I left the ttf file unchanged - as named in the OP - thinking I could sucker an extra pallet of emoji out of the experiment. When I rebooted and noted I would need to apply your assist, I opened the first XML to find NotoColorEmoji was nowhere on the list. Reading the XML #info I clearly understood why this happened. No problem. I added the missing lines to both XML, backed out and renamed the Apple-moji file correctly so it could be properly referenced as required upon reboot and all is well.

Thanks again. You guys are warriors! At first, I didn't know for sure whether I wanted iOS anything on my N6 Lol Always looking for some sweet mod though and I saw the threads about new emoji support on the XDA portal some days ago. Finally got round to tinkering. Have to say, this emoji set is superior. 

Would you like ? with that? ?

**Big thanks to @DespairFactor @neonixxx @caiosilva96 @tccool987 as well. All of you, WARRIORS!


----------



## qtipbailey (Oct 28, 2015)

experience7 said:


> Actually I'm of the same opinion. It happened a lot of times that I misunderstood the other ones mood because of the different looking emojis. Anyways - right here we got a fix for it!
> 
> Yeah, I think a majority of people don't like the look of the android emojis. I don't mind them too much and I would switch to them from time to time for variety but I don't because of the potential misunderstanding. Most notably some of the people (running man eg.) face the wrong direction. Other emoji sets like HTC, Samsung, Twitter and Emoji One while they look slightly different they're enough the same that the meaning always gets across.
> I hope android will make their new ones more "compatible".  Even if they look different they have to mean the same thing. It's funny... we often criticize Apple for rejecting standards and being all proprietary and then Android makes the only emoji set that doesn't conform to the standard that all the other emoji sets did.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Oct 29, 2015)

can't wait for the new google keyboard with skin tone modifiers ??


----------



## Bram.Verbeek (Oct 29, 2015)

No update yet? ?


----------



## lars85destroyer (Oct 29, 2015)

Stop asking for etas, just wait and enjoy the work

Sent using XDA One


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd like to ask you guys a question. The update is ready but I'm not yet able to make the diverse emojis "popup" when the default one is chosen. So should I release it with all the emojis being in one list, or would you guys wait until I'm done?

Thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 29, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> I'd like to ask you guys a question. The update is ready but I'm not yet able to make the diverse emojis "popup" when the default one is chosen. So should I release it with all the emojis being in one list, or would you guys wait until I'm done?
> 
> Thanks for all the support!!!

Click to collapse




I would say give us candy 
???

 Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News


----------



## Hugomm (Oct 29, 2015)

I get the new IOS emojis but only when I read them, I cant use them because they dont appear on the keyboard. I just installed the modded google keyboard but they dont appear... Please Help!


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 29, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> I'd like to ask you guys a question. The update is ready but I'm not yet able to make the diverse emojis "popup" when the default one is chosen. So should I release it with all the emojis being in one list, or would you guys wait until I'm done?
> 
> Thanks for all the support!!!

Click to collapse



I would say release it for now so we have something to use in the mean time

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

If we just have to wait one more or day or 2 I could settle for waiting but if its longer than that idk


----------



## DeejayBaca (Oct 29, 2015)

We do have something to use in the meantime and you know if it takes longer youll still use it cuz hes the one person in the whole world thats doing this for us. Thanks btw @Qu3ntin0

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 30, 2015)

Links are updated, so you can try them out  . Please note I haven't added the skin tones for the emojis as yet.


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 30, 2015)

DeejayBaca said:


> We do have something to use in the meantime and you know if it takes longer youll still use it cuz hes the one person in the whole world thats doing this for us. Thanks btw @Qu3ntin0
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't trip . I'm not saying anything less . I'm saying itd be nice to have new features . I'm not taking it for granted . I follow everything that comes up on xda/Reddit/jailbreak community and I know of the advancements that he has made but he is not the only helping . there are other people who have also helped so if you do not know any better please refrain from preaching


----------



## j.denny1987 (Oct 30, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Links are updated, so you can try them out  . Please note I haven't added the skin tones for the emojis as yet.

Click to collapse



Is there a change log? I think its awesome; What could have changed?

Edit: I see it, thanks.


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Oct 30, 2015)

master qu3ntin, can u make the new keyboard looks clean like before, not having this thing (in red circle)


----------



## lisa2206 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey I just flashed the ios 9.1 emoji and it works now I can see the emojis. Thanks!
But when I tried to install the modded google keyboard it always says "App not installed." Can you please help me?
My phone is nexus 5 with chroma rom. I have aosp keyboard as stock keyboard and I downloaded google keyboard as well.


----------



## vicl89 (Oct 30, 2015)

I love the keyboard with alternate symbols ?? and the misterious eye is fixed. Thanks a lot ?? please keep the alternate symbols, cuz is easier to use.

Thanks again @Qu3ntin0


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 30, 2015)

Flashed the new keyboard and the zip ....don't see any flags and numbers, I do see a lot of empty space (but I do have all the emoji from previous version though ) and I suddenly have hinglish also on my keyboard....how can I delete that language ?

 Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 30, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> Flashed the new keyboard and the zip ....don't see any flags and numbers, I do see a lot of empty space (but I do have all the emoji from previous version though ) and I suddenly have hinglish also on my keyboard....how can I delete that language ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News

Click to collapse



Hmm, weird. I updated the link for the emoji ttf file a while back, so you could try that. For the language, you can go in settings and change the language for the keyboard from there.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 30, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Hmm, weird. I updated the link for the emoji ttf file a while back, so you could try that. For the language, you can go in settings and change the language for the keyboard from there.

Click to collapse




Tried that with the ttf file still the same no flags ?

 Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News


----------



## kate0205 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for this! I can finally use flags now!


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 30, 2015)

kate0205 said:


> Thank you so much for this! I can finally use flags now! View attachment 3524250

Click to collapse




Hoe did you do that ...I flashed the zip installed the ttf file ...installed the keyboard and for me it isn't working ...I got all the new emoji but not the flags ??

 Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News


----------



## kate0205 (Oct 30, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> Hoe did you do that ...I flashed the zip installed the ttf file ...installed the keyboard and for me it isn't working ...I got all the new emoji but not the flags ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News

Click to collapse



I replaced my emoji ttf manually and followed this steps http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63470209&postcount=39 and installed the modded keyboard and thats it..


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 30, 2015)

kate0205 said:


> I replaced my emoji ttf manually and followed this steps http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63470209&postcount=39 and installed the modded keyboard and thats it..

Click to collapse




Got it it works ??

 Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News


----------



## lisa2206 (Oct 30, 2015)

lisa2206 said:


> Hey I just flashed the ios 9.1 emoji and it works now I can see the emojis. Thanks!
> But when I tried to install the modded google keyboard it always says "App not installed." Can you please help me?
> My phone is nexus 5 with chroma rom. I have aosp keyboard as stock keyboard and I downloaded google keyboard as well.

Click to collapse



Edit: I finally installed the modded Google keyboard once again and it worked! Yay! Thank you so much for these emojis and the modded keyboard its awesome ?❣


----------



## vjtigas (Oct 30, 2015)

Flags don't work on KK. ?


----------



## JusTeN_ (Oct 30, 2015)

No emoji button on keyboard?


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 30, 2015)

JusTeN_ said:


> No emoji button on keyboard?

Click to collapse



Hold that blue-green button you see in the bottom right corner of the keyboard, and it should pop up.


----------



## JusTeN_ (Oct 30, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> Hold that blue-green button you see in the bottom right corner of the keyboard, and it should pop up.

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 30, 2015)

JusTeN_ said:


> Thank you!

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## alqoshi4life (Oct 30, 2015)

kate0205 said:


> Thank you so much for this! I can finally use flags now! View attachment 3524250

Click to collapse



I see a lot more flags than I did before, but there are still a few flags missing, like the USA flag! I'm thinking that the "original" flags like USA, China, etc are still broken.


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 30, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Links are updated, so you can try them out  . Please note I haven't added the skin tones for the emojis as yet.

Click to collapse



Multiple flag emoji's missing, or just multiple empty spaces.

Edit: added quote


----------



## Troubadour666 (Oct 30, 2015)

seems all are OK on my little S2 

sorry for the big pic.


----------



## zolotukhin98 (Oct 30, 2015)

Troubadour666 said:


> seems all are OK on my little S2
> 
> sorry for the big pic.

Click to collapse



Idk what's wrong with my G4 :'(


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 30, 2015)

*deleted*


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 30, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> Idk what's wrong with my G4 :'(

Click to collapse



Have you tried this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63470209&postcount=39


----------



## JVenancio (Oct 31, 2015)

Great work man,but can you try to do in with Swiftkey keyboard?
Sorry for my bad English


----------



## ArmsAsuncion (Oct 31, 2015)

A little suggestion: you can add the skin color modifier emojis so even we don't have popups for skin color, we can use them.


----------



## kate0205 (Oct 31, 2015)

alqoshi4life said:


> I see a lot more flags than I did before, but there are still a few flags missing, like the USA flag! I'm thinking that the "original" flags like USA, China, etc are still broken.

Click to collapse



I can see them. ???? 
I don't know if I miss some flags but I could see most of them.


----------



## alqoshi4life (Oct 31, 2015)

zolotukhin98 said:


> Multiple flag emoji's missing, or just multiple empty spaces.
> 
> Edit: added quote

Click to collapse



I have the same problem as you. I tried the flashable zip that is supposed to modify fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml. It fixed the problem of black and white emojis, but did nothing for those missing flags.


----------



## ArmsAsuncion (Oct 31, 2015)

alqoshi4life said:


> I have the same problem as you. I tried the flashable zip that is supposed to modify fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml. It fixed the problem of black and white emojis, but did nothing for those missing flags.

Click to collapse



Try the manual one. I used it and it has all available flags.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 31, 2015)

ArmsAsuncion said:


> Try the manual one. I used it and it has all available flags.

Click to collapse




+1 manual is the way to go ??

 Sent from my Nexus 6 using Androdarium | News


----------



## fiz:ik (Oct 31, 2015)

Users having problems can try this little flashable zip provided in the OP https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5bT3RzamGoQX0hGaU94ekN1NFE/view?pli=1


----------



## alqoshi4life (Oct 31, 2015)

ArmsAsuncion said:


> Try the manual one. I used it and it has all available flags.

Click to collapse



I made the changes manually, and I'm still missing flags. Looking into the zip file posted, I noticed that the file for fallback_fonts is unchanged, which is probably why some people are having problems with it.


----------



## andresesm (Oct 31, 2015)

Working flawless on Moto g 1rst gen 16 GB with Cyanogenmod12.1 (5.1.1), the flashable zip didn't work for me, but did the manual way and everything is fine, no crashes or lag, even ratial diverse emojis are working with the skin modifiers, awesome job!


----------



## diogoguilherme (Oct 31, 2015)

Please ethnic option


----------



## thyttel (Oct 31, 2015)

Installed the font file and the modded arm64 keyboard. All working as intended. 
One thing though. I noticed in some people's screenshots that they have secondary symbols on their keyboard. I don't have that only the numbers on the top row. I can't see any setting for it. Am I missing something? Would really like to get all the secondary symbols to show on the keyboard. 

Sendt fra min SM-G925F med Tapatalk


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 31, 2015)

thyttel said:


> Installed the font file and the modded arm64 keyboard. All working as intended.
> One thing though. I noticed in some people's screenshots that they have secondary symbols on their keyboard. I don't have that only the numbers on the top row. I can't see any setting for it. Am I missing something? Would really like to get all the secondary symbols to show on the keyboard.
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G925F med Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Forgot to put that in for the arm64 version as well. Working on it ?


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Oct 31, 2015)

@thyttel you can try it now


----------



## thyttel (Oct 31, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> @thyttel you can try it now

Click to collapse



Works perfect now[emoji3] [emoji4] 

Sendt fra min SM-G925F med Tapatalk


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 1, 2015)

Why can't I install the MOD keyboard :--( I already made a backup of my Google Keyboard and uninstalled it using Titanium Backup. It says App not installed. But I've already followed instructions about uninstalling my Google Keyboard :--(. My stock keyboard is the Samsung one, untouched so I don't it would affect? Correct me if I'm wrong pls :--(

Update: 

So I pasted the .tff file in /system/fonts then deleted the NotoColorEmoji.tff there and renamed the AppleEmoji9.1 to NotoColorEmoji.tff. Then I used my Samsung keyboard to check the emoji, and its displaying the iOS emoji though not complete :--( I want the Google Keyboard pls help me


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Nov 1, 2015)

KylesIan said:


> Why can't I install the MOD keyboard :--( I already made a backup of my Google Keyboard and uninstalled it using Titanium Backup. It says App not installed. But I've already followed instructions about uninstalling my Google Keyboard :--(. My stock keyboard is the Samsung one, untouched so I don't it would affect? Correct me if I'm wrong pls :--(
> 
> Update:
> 
> So I pasted the .tff file in /system/fonts then deleted the NotoColorEmoji.tff there and renamed the AppleEmoji9.1 to NotoColorEmoji.tff. Then I used my Samsung keyboard to check the emoji, and its displaying the iOS emoji though not complete :--( I want the Google Keyboard pls help me

Click to collapse



There are some apps that overlay the screen and prevent pressing the install button. Try disabling any apps that might be interfering with the install. 

Also, verify that installation from unknown sources is turned on.


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 1, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> There are some apps that overlay the screen and prevent pressing the install button. Try disabling any apps that might be interfering with the install.
> 
> Also, verify that installation from unknown sources is turned on.

Click to collapse



I don't have apps that are used to modify the system or anything at all though :--( installation from unknown sources is turned on already

Update: I even deleted the backup of my Google Keyboard because I can always download it from the Playstore.

Update: All afternoon I've been trying to find a fix/way to do this :--( still can't though. I've already wiped my cache from recovery and complete got rid of any Google Keyboard file. Maybe the MOD file is rom based? Maybe it can't be installed on TW 5.0? (Correct me if I'm wrong please)


----------



## t3chwizard (Nov 1, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Please make a backup of the apk and _/system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf_ before following the instructions.
> 
> *Note: Not all of the emojis present in iOS 9.1 are currently supported.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works pretty well, I can use the middle finger emoji now lol!!!!


----------



## experience7 (Nov 1, 2015)

@KylesIan: I didn't follow the thread too much but did you try to manually move the apk to the appropriate place? You can do so with a root file manager (don't forget to reboot afterwards) or even with the file manager in TWRP -> advanced


----------



## xTwipz (Nov 1, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Please make a backup of the apk and _/system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf_ before following the instructions.
> 
> *Note: Not all of the emojis present in iOS 9.1 are currently supported.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



n00b here, i haven't done the backup and i do something wrong and now if i open the emoji it display only grey square...
Can anyone help me for restock all the emoji?
Thanks in advance


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 1, 2015)

experience7 said:


> @KylesIan: I didn't follow the thread too much but did you try to manually move the apk to the appropriate place? You can do so with a root file manager (don't forget to reboot afterwards) or even with the file manager in TWRP -> advanced

Click to collapse



Where do I put the apk? I didn't see an instruction about that ?? though I've manually placed the .tff file and followed the instruction with the black and white problem. The MOD is the final step that I can't accomplish ???


----------



## jayden2009 (Nov 1, 2015)

KylesIan said:


> Where do I put the apk? I didn't see an instruction about that ?? though I've manually placed the .tff file and followed the instruction with the black and white problem. The MOD is the final step that I can't accomplish ???

Click to collapse



There is nothing to put anywhere just install the apk ? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Though you have to delete the keyboard first ( after you made a backup of it ) 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 1, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> There is nothing to put anywhere just install the apk ?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already uninstalled the Google Keyboard. It wasn't a system app so I easily uninstalled it. I tried putting the apk in both internal and external memory. Then installing one by one. No luck ? I also cleared cache in recovery but still no luck.


----------



## jayden2009 (Nov 1, 2015)

Did you reboot after install ? Hmm yes you did ....strange 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 1, 2015)

jayden2009 said:


> Did you reboot after install ? Hmm yes you did ....strange
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I've rebooted after uninstalling Google Keyboard ??


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 2, 2015)

Finally! I successfully got it all working! Woooooh thank you very much for all the help and of course to the dev! More power to you guys~


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Nov 2, 2015)

KylesIan said:


> Finally! I successfully got it all working! Woooooh thank you very much for all the help and of course to the dev! More power to you guys~

Click to collapse



That's great! Could you share how you got to install it?


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 2, 2015)

airam0931 said:


> They talked about how to do that . Read the whole thing and you will find it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------
> 
> I also would like to get what a user reccomended which is a modded samsung keyboard as the google one didnt work for my samsung galaxy s6 edge rooted on 5.1.1

Click to collapse





Qu3ntin0 said:


> That's great! Could you share how you got to install it?

Click to collapse



I just followed everything in OP :--) though not clearly clarified in OP, I renamed the downloaded .tff file (AppleEmoji9.1-caiosilva96.tff) to NotoColorEmoji.tff then placed it in the instructed place in OP. Then installed the modded Keyboard successfully. Some of the emojis were in black and white so I just followed the fix for it. Wooooh~ Thank you so much to @Qu3ntin0for this and everyone who assisted me here :good:


----------



## alqoshi4life (Nov 2, 2015)

@Qu3ntin0, I posted earlier about missing the "original" android country flags, like USA, China, etc. Do you know of anything that could cause this? I've tried editing fallback_fonts.xml and fonts.xml based on the solution provided to no avail. It's frustrating since I had these emoji before I made these changes! From what I've seen in the threads here, there are a couple other people with the same problem, so it's not device-specific. I hope you can help. Thanks.


----------



## Qu3ntin0 (Nov 2, 2015)

alqoshi4life said:


> @Qu3ntin0, I posted earlier about missing the "original" android country flags, like USA, China, etc. Do you know of anything that could cause this? I've tried editing fallback_fonts.xml and fonts.xml based on the solution provided to no avail. It's frustrating since I had these emoji before I made these changes! From what I've seen in the threads here, there are a couple other people with the same problem, so it's not device-specific. I hope you can help. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Are you using @caiosilva96 's modded ttf  file?


----------



## alqoshi4life (Nov 2, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Are you using @caiosilva96 's modded ttf  file?

Click to collapse



Yes, the one linked in the OP. I had it before I installed the modded keyboard.


----------



## ismadelao2 (Nov 2, 2015)

It's for all devices?


----------



## Nirmoo (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everybody

On my rooted OnePlus One CM12.1, the modded Google keyboard close itself constantly while i'm typping... ☹ for no reason
Also it looks like my UI (homescreen etc...) blinks or restart itself since I installed the modded keyboard ...
Anyway I successfully installed the emojis

I request a fix for the keyboard pleaaaase !!


----------



## fiz:ik (Nov 3, 2015)

Nirmoo said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> On my rooted OnePlus One CM12.1, the modded Google keyboard close itself constantly while i'm typping... ☹ for no reason
> Also it looks like my UI (homescreen etc...) blinks or restart itself since I installed the modded keyboard ...
> ...

Click to collapse



No fix needed, it's something on your end since I'm good with this keyboard on OPO with 12.1 as well


----------



## ArmsAsuncion (Nov 3, 2015)

@Qu3ntin0 not to be rude or anything, but is there any news with keyboard requests? Still can't use the Google Keyboard perfectly as there's no Korean input, and I don't like GK's design. Thanks!


----------



## Vineen (Nov 3, 2015)

This is a great addition to plethora of modded Google Keyboard apps. I hope you could add an aditional number row in this keyboard and maybe put up a feature wherein we can change the skins of the emojis and the keyboard will remember that preference. I'm on a Galaxy S5 running Sixperience v7 with iOS 9.1 (v2) installed via Emoji Switcher and this app works perfectly. Thanks for this!


----------



## wmartelo (Nov 3, 2015)

why not add the emojis families ?? I really like the google keyboard but the emojis look a little disorganized.


Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vicl89 (Nov 4, 2015)

spenksponk said:


> is it fully working yet?

Click to collapse



Almost, color selection is still missing and families aren't working yet (ttf known problem, not the keyboard)


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 4, 2015)

working great on touchwiz lollipop based rom on my galaxy s4


----------



## -HamburgerStar- (Nov 4, 2015)

*Wow*

Thanks! Very Nice.


----------



## KylesIan (Nov 5, 2015)

One thing I noticed is that whenever you flash a new rom, you have to repeat the .tff steps because they get reverted back to your stock emojis.


----------



## Hananiah (Nov 5, 2015)

KylesIan said:


> One thing I noticed is that whenever you flash a new rom, you have to repeat the .tff steps because they get reverted back to your stock emojis.

Click to collapse



lol its like that with anything, bootanimation etc.

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




wmartelo said:


> why not add the emojis families ?? I really like the google keyboard but the emojis look a little disorganized.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is a good one, reds withs reds yellows with yellows ??? hope this is possible.


----------



## captaindeep (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey dev
Can you do something to add these emojis in whatsapp?


----------



## badshaNyc (Nov 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## SalvH (Nov 5, 2015)

If I use these new emojis in sms, instagram etc, people with Android devices won't be able to see them, right? Unless they use this modified keyboard too.


----------



## Vineen (Nov 5, 2015)

captaindeep said:


> Hey dev
> Can you do something to add these emojis in whatsapp?

Click to collapse



WhatsApp has its own built-in emoji keyboard. Press the smiley icon on the left side of the bubble and it should show you all the new emojis in iOS 9.1.


----------



## chocmatic (Nov 5, 2015)

SalvH said:


> If I use these new emojis in sms, instagram etc, people with Android devices won't be able to see them, right? Unless they use this modified keyboard too.

Click to collapse



The file that really matters is the modified tff file.  If I'm not mistaken dev was able to modify the keyboard to display the newer emojis.  Don't quote me on that though

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## stoph8n24 (Nov 5, 2015)

I have all the emojis except flags, they come in as abbreviations. Anyway I can get those? If not, I'm cool with what I got and thanks a lot for the work around!
Samsung Note II 4.4.2


----------



## fiz:ik (Nov 5, 2015)

SalvH said:


> If I use these new emojis in sms, instagram etc, people with Android devices won't be able to see them, right? Unless they use this modified keyboard too.

Click to collapse



They need to use the keyboard to type them by themselves properly. Seeing them requires the iOS9.1 emoji ttf file only



chocmatic said:


> The file that really matters is the modified tff file.  If I'm not mistaken dev was able to modify the keyboard to display the newer emojis.  Don't quote me on that though

Click to collapse



The modded google keyboard in combination with the provided ttf file display 9.1 emojis, moreover they're all typeable as well


----------



## chocmatic (Nov 5, 2015)

fiz:ik said:


> They need to use the keyboard to type them by themselves properly. Seeing them requires the iOS9.1 emoji ttf file only
> 
> 
> The modded google keyboard in combination with the provided ttf file display 9.1 emojis, moreover they're all typeable as well

Click to collapse



Correct. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrallen81 (Nov 5, 2015)

This is all in getting

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## F17Z63R4LD (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi there i´ve read the complete post as i know sometimes we miss something in the way but i realize maybe im the onlye one with a stock rom stock recovery without any twaeks at all im in the first build that come with Android Marshmallow MRA58K and i cant copy paste the new ttf file in /system/fonts/ as i have no root access i even tryed with ES/ File Explorer but had no power to turn root access on then i tryed to install via recovery (stock recovery it is) but after no success on the "no device found" issue i manage to get it working with the right usb drivers and as i was calling victory i get "e footer is wrong e signature verification failed" when i tryed to flash the ttf file i gues its because its not "google certfied" my question is: is there a workaround to get the ttf file in the phone? or do i have to get root access o another recovery installed? thanks for your time and i hope find a workaround.


----------



## genuine55 (Nov 6, 2015)

Good keyboard tried it and loved it thumbs up ?


----------



## 09eric09 (Nov 6, 2015)

Kinda off topic, but what browser do you guys use? I can't view emojis with Dolphin Browser. I can only view them in Chrome.


----------



## sandvich123127 (Nov 6, 2015)

Works great with nexus 6p ?


----------



## Vineen (Nov 6, 2015)

F17Z63R4LD said:


> Hi there i´ve read the complete post as i know sometimes we miss something in the way but i realize maybe im the onlye one with a stock rom stock recovery without any twaeks at all im in the first build that come with Android Marshmallow MRA58K and i cant copy paste the new ttf file in /system/fonts/ as i have no root access i even tryed with ES/ File Explorer but had no power to turn root access on then i tryed to install via recovery (stock recovery it is) but after no success on the "no device found" issue i manage to get it working with the right usb drivers and as i was calling victory i get "e footer is wrong e signature verification failed" when i tryed to flash the ttf file i gues its because its not "google certfied" my question is: is there a workaround to get the ttf file in the phone? or do i have to get root access o another recovery installed? thanks for your time and i hope find a workaround.

Click to collapse



You need root access to replace the emoji font file in the system folder. Without root access, you cannot turn on Root Explorer in ES File Explorer.

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------

I downgraded from Sixperience (5.1.1) to stock TouchWiz (4.4.2) and it seems that the emoji won't display. Any idea why?


----------



## ayrtinho (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't make it work. I uninstalled Google Keyboard using two different apps but I'm always getting (App not installed) when I try to install the MOD... I'm using a Nexus 5 device.

EDIT: After uninstalling for the fifth time, it worked...


----------



## stoph8n24 (Nov 6, 2015)

If you guys truly want help, please state what you have done, not that it doesn't work. I followed the OP and was able to install this on 4 devices, and all work besides flags. Have root, swap the files or flash, set permissions if u swap and restart.


----------



## vzdragon (Nov 7, 2015)

anyone else havng problems with the modded keyboard not actually using auto correct or gesture typing even though they are checked on?


----------



## thyttel (Nov 7, 2015)

vzdragon said:


> anyone else havng problems with the modded keyboard not actually using auto correct or gesture typing even though they are checked on?

Click to collapse




No problems here.


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Nov 7, 2015)

vzdragon said:


> anyone else havng problems with the modded keyboard not actually using auto correct or gesture typing even though they are checked on?

Click to collapse



A restart will fix that. Happened to me.


----------



## mrallen81 (Nov 7, 2015)

stoph8n24 said:


> If you guys truly want help, please state what you have done, not that it doesn't work. I followed the OP and was able to install this on 4 devices, and all work besides flags. Have root, swap the files or flash, set permissions if u swap and restart.

Click to collapse



I'm unsure of where to put the apk's mods as every time I try to install it tell me that it's not installed, I've tried the zip and the only images I get are a boxes with a "x" in them and I've also tried emoji switcher and that didn't work as well. HELP ME pleassssse  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ayrtinho (Nov 8, 2015)

mrallen81 said:


> I'm unsure of where to put the apk's mods as every time I try to install it tell me that it's not installed, I've tried the zip and the only images I get are a boxes with a "x" in them and I've also tried emoji switcher and that didn't work as well. HELP ME pleassssse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Install emoji font. Backup factory google keyboard. Uninstall Factory Google keyboard. Install mod apk. If it's not possible to install the mod apk, install the factory one and uninstall it again and then try to install mod apk. You need to do that over and over. It only worked for me after uninstalling 5 times.


----------



## luigg69 (Nov 8, 2015)

*Please Read*

Please, add family, man with man, woman with woman Please


----------



## mrallen81 (Nov 8, 2015)

ayrtinho said:


> Install emoji font. Backup factory google keyboard. Uninstall Factory Google keyboard. Install mod apk. If it's not possible to install the mod apk, install the factory one and uninstall it again and then try to install mod apk. You need to do that over and over. It only worked for me after uninstalling 5 times.

Click to collapse



It don't matter what I try I can't install it

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rainbal (Nov 8, 2015)

Can you install this on unrooted phone?


----------



## ayrtinho (Nov 8, 2015)

mrallen81 said:


> It don't matter what I try I can't install it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So use Google Play to install stock keyboard. And make sure to sure to download the modded keyboard for arm64. If it doesn't work, install stock rom and try everything again.


----------



## experience7 (Nov 8, 2015)

rainbal said:


> Can you install this on unrooted phone?

Click to collapse



No, root access = possibility to modifiy the system partition <- and that's exactly what you need


----------



## Nirmoo (Nov 8, 2015)

*Sorry*



fiz:ik said:


> No fix needed, it's something on your end since I'm good with this keyboard on OPO with 12.1 as well

Click to collapse



Yes, you were right !! Sorry for useless post
Problem solved


----------



## heiinhei (Nov 8, 2015)

funeralcrows said:


> I can give you a solution for this but it's quite technical and you need to have slight XML knowledge (easy). You ready? Here we go!
> 
> - Go to /system/etc/ and open fonts.xml in an editor.
> - Locate this entry:
> ...

Click to collapse



It works with my S6's default fonts (Kaiti, Miao, Shao nv). But the thing is, when I tried to use it with my custom font that I installed, the black and white emojis came back again!(Most of them works, just some of them)
I'm not sure if it's the problem of my font or the fix is only for the default system fonts.


----------



## a_akash (Nov 9, 2015)

Someone stated that you do not need root for this, yes you do. In order to change the name and file in system/founts u need to have root. Its not possible without that.


----------



## yan_saputra (Nov 9, 2015)

*Swift Fingers Not Worked*

Hiii dev... Google keyboard mod + ios v9.1 not support swipe fingers??? Please back support swipe fingers again + ios v9.1. Thanks before dev...


----------



## ayrtinho (Nov 9, 2015)

yan_saputra said:


> Hiii dev... Google keyboard mod + ios v9.1 not support swipe fingers??? Please back support swipe fingers again + ios v9.1. Thanks before dev...

Click to collapse



You mean gesture typing? Yes, it does.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicl89 (Nov 9, 2015)

????


----------



## Skcloud (Nov 9, 2015)

Can't see numbers on my phone anymore but I can see the emojis


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Nov 9, 2015)

what is the progress of skin tone modifier Master Qu3ntino? cant wait to have that ?


----------



## captaindeep (Nov 11, 2015)

Can you add some more emojis ? Like memes?


----------



## jerodalh (Nov 11, 2015)

this is working in android 6?


----------



## jayden2009 (Nov 11, 2015)

jerodalh said:


> this is working in android 6?

Click to collapse



Yeszzzz

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hananiah (Nov 12, 2015)

captaindeep said:


> Can you add some more emojis ? Like memes?

Click to collapse



lol no point as no one else would be able to view it.


----------



## AnonymousHacker (Nov 12, 2015)

I dont see the middle finger emoji.. and no emoji added. It looks like my normal emoji change like apple emoji 
And I cant install the modded apk.. Note 3 n9005 lollipop


----------



## Hananiah (Nov 12, 2015)

AnonymousHacker said:


> I dont see the middle finger emoji.. and no emoji added. It looks like my normal emoji change like apple emoji
> And I cant install the modded apk.. Note 3 n9005 lollipop

Click to collapse



Have you tried disabling your current keyboard, try that hopefully it works.


----------



## Tarfex (Nov 12, 2015)

AnonymousHacker said:


> I dont see the middle finger emoji.. and no emoji added. It looks like my normal emoji change like apple emoji
> And I cant install the modded apk.. Note 3 n9005 lollipop

Click to collapse



Go to settings then language and input then go to keyboards or whatever and then Google keyboard off and try installing it. Or use titanium back up or system app remover to uninstall Google keyboard then install the APK.

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

Is there a way to put skin modifier into the actual keyboard so we can easily change the skin tone without copy pasting


----------



## AnonymousHacker (Nov 12, 2015)

Tarfex said:


> Go to settings then language and input then go to keyboards or whatever and then Google keyboard off and try installing it. Or use titanium back up or system app remover to uninstall Google keyboard then install the APK.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------
> 
> Is there a way to put skin modifier into the actual keyboard so we can easily change the skin tone without copy pasting

Click to collapse



Google keyboard is not my system app.. Whenever i install it, it always said that Application is not Installed. Maybe its not compatible ?? ??


----------



## civicsr2cool (Nov 12, 2015)

AnonymousHacker said:


> Google keyboard is not my system app.. Whenever i install it, it always said that Application is not Installed. Maybe its not compatible ?? ??

Click to collapse



If there is a Google keyboard on your device it has to be removed first. If the modded one isn't working try installing the one from the play store to see if that works. I'm betting you'll have issues there as well.

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

OP you should title this as AOSP style keyboard to attract more attention to it. The only keyboard I've ever loved is the AOSP one and this has all of the style and function of it besides the auto correction moderation levels. Love it!


----------



## Vineen (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey @Qu3ntin0,

I was hoping you could add the new emojis in this keyboard as well...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2cwqb27Rj7JUjRBcUdzSHRSd2s/view?usp=docslist_api

It's from the SIXPERIENCE ROM for SM-G900F. Thanks a lot!


----------



## NolenUmar (Nov 12, 2015)

Vineen said:


> Hey OP,
> 
> I was hoping you could add the new emojis in this keyboard as well...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not happening


----------



## jinx10000 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have the nexus 6p. To install the modified keyboard I had to do the following.
Backup and delete system\app\Latinime 
Backup and delete data\app\com.google.android.inputmethod.latin-1
Reboot.
Download the arm 64 vs of the apk.
Try to install the apk but click market and install that version instead.  Delete that version.  Reboot.
Install the apk again.
Hope that helps someone if they are having the same issues.


I also deleted system\app\ GoogleHindiIME, GoogleHindiIME, GooglePinyinIME, and KoreanIME but not sure that was necessary.

???


----------



## AnonymousHacker (Nov 13, 2015)

civicsr2cool said:


> If there is a Google keyboard on your device it has to be removed first. If the modded one isn't working try installing the one from the play store to see if that works. I'm betting you'll have issues there as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------
> 
> OP you should title this as AOSP style keyboard to attract more attention to it. The only keyboard I've ever loved is the AOSP one and this has all of the style and function of it besides the auto correction moderation levels. Love it!

Click to collapse



No I dont have problem installing that one from playstore.. Just the modded google keyboard give me some problem..


----------



## Vineen (Nov 13, 2015)

NolenUmar said:


> Not happening

Click to collapse



Why is it not happening? And are you in any way related to @Qu3ntin0?


----------



## NolenUmar (Nov 13, 2015)

Vineen said:


> Why is it not happening? And are you in any way related to @Qu3ntin0?

Click to collapse



Actually, yes I am. Genetically of all things. He's been getting requests to mod other keyboards for a while and if you read back, he said it's not happening.


----------



## civicsr2cool (Nov 13, 2015)

AnonymousHacker said:


> No I dont have problem installing that one from playstore.. Just the modded google keyboard give me some problem..

Click to collapse



Look at the post above yours, might be a solution there.


----------



## Ítalosantos8012 (Nov 13, 2015)

You XDA could modify the SwiftKey keyboard too, so it supports the new emojis iOS 9.1. ( Because Google's keyboard sucks ) Tanks :good:


----------



## francescorm (Nov 13, 2015)

Ítalosantos8012 said:


> You XDA could modify the SwiftKey keyboard too, so it supports the new emojis iOS 9.1. ( Because Google's keyboard sucks ) Tanks :good:

Click to collapse



+1

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hananiah (Nov 14, 2015)

Ítalosantos8012 said:


> You XDA could modify the SwiftKey keyboard too, so it supports the new emojis iOS 9.1. ( Because Google's keyboard sucks ) Tanks :good:

Click to collapse




This!!! I agree with the Swiftkey keyboard being nice. I love the amount of emoji's it displays, the size of the emojis on the keyboard, colors are organized, it is almost accurate ios's keyboard. But the main keyboard is not aesthetic, if somehow, someone can moddify the Google keyboard with the number row, and same features and looks of the emoji section of the Swiftkey Keyboard, that would be amazing.


----------



## TriguyRN (Nov 15, 2015)

jinx10000 said:


> I have the nexus 6p. To install the modified keyboard I had to do the following.
> Backup and delete system\app\Latinime
> Backup and delete data\app\com.google.android.inputmethod.latin-1
> Reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



On my Nexus 6 running marshmallow I did these same steps (except for deleting the LatinIME file, I only had the Latin data) and I can confirm that it did work. Thank you.

P.S. Used the.arm apk rather than arm64 as well.


----------



## garylgray (Nov 16, 2015)

Can anyone confirm that this package includes all the new emoji like Taco, middle finger, etc? Sounds like it doesn't have them.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeejayBaca (Nov 17, 2015)

It does ?

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rogerdat53 (Nov 17, 2015)

garylgray said:


> Can anyone confirm that this package includes all the new emoji like Taco, middle finger, etc? Sounds like it doesn't have them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It does ????????? the taco is in the back of the list


----------



## garylgray (Nov 17, 2015)

I must have downloaded an old file. I have none of the new emoji. Just my old android emoji, iOS style. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wmartelo (Nov 17, 2015)

garylgray said:


> I must have downloaded an old file. I have none of the new emoji. Just my old android emoji, iOS style.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try with the app emoji switcher

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garylgray (Nov 17, 2015)

wmartelo said:


> Try with the app emoji switcher
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried it and still the same thing....?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrtinho (Nov 17, 2015)

garylgray said:


> Tried it and still the same thing....?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You need to install the modded keyboard from the first page. Just follow the first post exactly like it says.


----------



## Hananiah (Nov 17, 2015)

garylgray said:


> Tried it and still the same thing....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dont know how that is even possible through emoji switcher when its the keyboard you'd have to modify in order for you to see the extra slots, unless emoji switcher does modify it in the process.  Have you installed the modified keyboard? and have you downloaded the fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml and drop them into your /etc/ folder also changing the permissions to -rw-r-r ?


----------



## Gryzounours (Nov 17, 2015)

Will this work on KitKat? I am running cyanogen 10


----------



## Red89 (Nov 18, 2015)

Can i use this mod only for read the emojis?
For example in notification bar.
I use a s6 keyboard on galaxy S4 Lollipop


----------



## experience7 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Red89: No, this makes you actually able to *type* the emojis. You also have to install the modded ttf file like described in the first post.
Take note that you won't see these emojis in the WhatsApp smiley section. But you can still type them by long clicking on the lower right enter key of your keyboard to type them


----------



## Red89 (Nov 18, 2015)

experience7 said:


> @Red89: No, this makes you actually able to *type* the emojis. You also have to install the modded ttf file like described in the first post.
> Take note that you won't see these emojis in the WhatsApp smiley section. But you can still type them by long clicking on the lower right enter key of your keyboard to type them

Click to collapse



And this work with s6 keyboard?
And this file didn't resolve this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank's for the info[emoji6] 

-|Tapatalk-Galaxy S4|-


----------



## KeTuRr74 (Nov 18, 2015)

Red89 said:


> And this work with s6 keyboard?
> And this file didn't resolve this?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It solve it if you install the custom font and custom keyboard.
Tried with my Note 4


----------



## andresesm (Nov 19, 2015)

How do i erase the secondary keys from showing? they're a little annoying and i want to erase or make them invisble, thanks in advance


----------



## Hananiah (Nov 20, 2015)

andresesm said:


> How do i erase the secondary keys from showing? they're a little annoying and i want to erase or make them invisble, thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Are you talking about the tiny characters above the Main keys right? If I'm correct, that would actually look so clean, good taste!:good:
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
 @ # $ % & * - +
       ! " ' : ; / ?


----------



## bastiendep (Nov 21, 2015)

*can't install the keyboard*

Hello, i have a problem to install the modded apk
I have an OPPO find 7 a running on lollipop 5.0, rooted
I don't have the google keyboard installed on stock, and i still can't install the modded keyboard, it says "app not installed"
I tried to remove with titanium backup, the only keyboard I had ( Swype for Oppo ) , reboot the phone and tried to install it, but it still doesn't work...

I tried to downlaod the original google keyboard from Play store, it works perfectly, I also tried to install the modded keyboard OVER the official google's keyboard, but it still doesn't work

any idea please ??


----------



## Bastienhere (Nov 21, 2015)

Would it be possible if you Mod Fleksy keyboard too...? I think fleksy is 1000x better than Google Keyboard


----------



## Hananiah (Nov 22, 2015)

bastiendep said:


> Hello, i have a problem to install the modded apk
> I have an OPPO find 7 a running on lollipop 5.0, rooted
> I don't have the google keyboard installed on stock, and i still can't install the modded keyboard, it says "app not installed"
> I tried to remove with titanium backup, the only keyboard I had ( Swype for Oppo ) , reboot the phone and tried to install it, but it still doesn't work...
> ...

Click to collapse



tried freezing your current keyboard? I had the same problem, make sure there are none active at all.


----------



## bastiendep (Nov 22, 2015)

Hananiah said:


> tried freezing your current keyboard? I had the same problem, make sure there are none active at all.

Click to collapse



I had already did it, i have even restored my phone to zero...


----------



## Gershik (Nov 22, 2015)

Highscreen Zera F (russian 100$ phone), AOSP 4.4.2. The ttfs from this thread don't work, I get just empty spaces. Emoji Swither works, but there are just blue region letters instead of flags and colored squares instead of skin tones. What to do?


----------



## Mew (Nov 27, 2015)

When will you fix the US Google Keyboard?


----------



## GuestD0701 (Nov 28, 2015)

Mew351 said:


> When will you fix the US Google Keyboard?

Click to collapse



Huh? No problems on my end.


----------



## Mew (Nov 28, 2015)

flashback7 said:


> Huh? No problems on my end.

Click to collapse



It won't autocorrect/gesture typing doesn't work or whatever you call the swype thing


----------



## ayrtinho (Nov 28, 2015)

Mew351 said:


> It won't autocorrect/gesture typing doesn't work or whatever you call the swype thing

Click to collapse



They both work here...


----------



## Wheels152 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Samsung keyboard*

Is there a way to get the ios emoji to work with the Samsung keyboard?
Thanks in advance


----------



## halsee (Nov 30, 2015)

It's cool. thank u


----------



## khlyo (Nov 30, 2015)

Can You add iOS 9.1 Emoji to SwiftKey or at least tell me how to do it?


----------



## Hananiah (Dec 1, 2015)

khlyo said:


> Can You add iOS 9.1 Emoji to SwiftKey or at least tell me how to do it?

Click to collapse



Yes you can, just install the font file and the extra two other files you would put in the "etc" folder, then install swiftkey.


----------



## chocmatic (Dec 1, 2015)

Hananiah said:


> Yes you can, just install the font file and the extra two other files you would put in the "etc" folder, then install swiftkey.

Click to collapse



I recall doing that, but didn't see the new emojis.  Do you see them?


----------



## ayrtinho (Dec 1, 2015)

chocmatic said:


> I recall doing that, but didn't see the new emojis.  Do you see them?

Click to collapse



You're gonna only see new emojis in the google modded keyboard. Unless you mod Swiftkey.


----------



## khlyo (Dec 1, 2015)

ayrtinho said:


> You're gonna only see new emojis in the google modded keyboard. Unless you mod Swiftkey.

Click to collapse



how can I mod SwiftKey? 
That's what I want to know.


----------



## Hananiah (Dec 1, 2015)

chocmatic said:


> I recall doing that, but didn't see the new emojis.  Do you see them?

Click to collapse



Yea ive tried before around 2 weeks ago, could be certain types of phones that work and or certain type of os versions.


----------



## chocmatic (Dec 1, 2015)

ayrtinho said:


> You're gonna only see new emojis in the google modded keyboard. Unless you mod Swiftkey.

Click to collapse



Correct.  It just seem like that's what the user wanted to know.


----------



## kiranchaitanya (Dec 2, 2015)

Qu3ntin0 said:


> Please make a backup of the apk and _/system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf_ before following the instructions.
> 
> *Note: Not all of the emojis present in iOS 9.1 are currently supported.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




IS IT for Android unrooted mobiles??


----------



## tinydynamite00 (Dec 2, 2015)

kiranchaitanya said:


> IS IT for Android unrooted mobiles??

Click to collapse



You need to be root (w/ custom recovery) to use the ttf recovery flashable zip. The manual way of applying the ttf file at /system/etc requires root privileges as well since you're (over)writing files in system & need to edit two XML files - can only write to system as root - for some of the emoji to show on the keyboard correctly.

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## izipizzy (Dec 2, 2015)

i am using this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IehyBBRxnQ


----------



## hanschke (Dec 2, 2015)

will you add the missing emojis


----------



## rendueles (Dec 2, 2015)

This zip is actually working on 6.0? (Cyanogen 13)


----------



## khlyo (Dec 2, 2015)

How can I mod SwiftKEY to add iOS 9.1 Emoji ... I really need to do this ?


----------



## t3chwizard (Dec 3, 2015)

Google is updating the Nexus devices with the latest emoji very soon. Just wanted to share the news with everyone.


----------



## mauropgarcia96 (Dec 3, 2015)

hi, do you have a revert.zip or something like that? i couldnt get it to work and im stuck with black icons intead of emojis haha. thax


----------



## fiz:ik (Dec 3, 2015)

mauropgarcia96 said:


> hi, do you have a revert.zip or something like that? i couldnt get it to work and im stuck with black icons intead of emojis haha. thax

Click to collapse



try flashing the fontfix.zip provided in the OP


----------



## galaxys (Dec 4, 2015)

Can't wait to get these on the next Nexus update 6.0.1!


----------



## g_lk (Dec 4, 2015)

I installed the Flashable zip, and these emojis displayed correctly. But I can't find the button to type these emojis in the moded google keyboard, so how to type these emojis?


----------



## chocmatic (Dec 4, 2015)

g_lk said:


> I installed the Flashable zip, and these emojis displayed correctly. But I can't find the button to type these emojis in the moded google keyboard, so how to type these emojis?

Click to collapse



Long press the enter key


----------



## g_lk (Dec 4, 2015)

chocmatic said:


> Long press the enter key

Click to collapse



hhh, I got it, thank you


----------



## JoseRT5 (Dec 5, 2015)

it works fine on galaxy s3 neo with 5.1 thanks!


----------



## SalvH (Dec 7, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> Google is updating the Nexus devices with the latest emoji very soon. Just wanted to share the news with everyone.

Click to collapse



I just installed the new factory image on my Nexus 6. The new emoji are there, middle finger and everything. But they all look like the usual crappy android style.


----------



## Wnsly (Dec 7, 2015)

SalvH said:


> I just installed the new factory image on my Nexus 6. The new emoji are there, middle finger and everything. But they all look like the usual crappy android style.

Click to collapse



Can you share the NotoColorEmoji.ttf with us?


----------



## SalvH (Dec 7, 2015)

Wnsly said:


> Can you share the NotoColorEmoji.ttf with us?

Click to collapse



I believe this should be it


----------



## DeejayBaca (Dec 8, 2015)

Indeed it is and it worked great. :thumbup:

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BZguy06 (Dec 8, 2015)

How did you get it to work? I replaced the file in system/fonts but now no emojis are showing up


----------



## DeejayBaca (Dec 8, 2015)

Im running MM maybe thats why but other than that just make sure your permissions are right.

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kate0205 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi, been using your modded keyboard for a month and some emoji are still missing so I found someone who also works on emoji to appear on google keyboard like you but it's an android m  emoji.. Tried his keyboard on my device and uses your emoji font, it works but family emojis looks like this. Hope you'll check out his modded keyboard and maybe you can add those emoji on yours?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3266022


----------



## Dreezzzie (Dec 8, 2015)

*Swype gesture not working*

Hello, please the swype gesture on this keyboard is not working. I enabled it multiple times but it still won't work.
i even changed the keyboard language to English (UK) as you suggested but all to no avail.
please try fixing this.
thanks a mill!


----------



## ayrtinho (Dec 9, 2015)

Dreezzzie said:


> Hello, please the swype gesture on this keyboard is not working. I enabled it multiple times but it still won't work.
> i even changed the keyboard language to English (UK) as you suggested but all to no avail.
> please try fixing this.
> thanks a mill!

Click to collapse



Try to reinstall it. There's no need to fix because it's working here since day 1.


----------



## Vineen (Dec 10, 2015)

BZguy06 said:


> How did you get it to work? I replaced the file in system/fonts but now no emojis are showing up

Click to collapse




What Android version are you running?

 Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Forums

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




SalvH said:


> I just installed the new factory image on my Nexus 6. The new emoji are there, middle finger and everything. But they all look like the usual crappy android style.

Click to collapse




I'm on the same boat. My Galaxy S5 is running CyanogenMod 13, Android 6.0.1 but I love how Google is catching up with the emojis. Sadly, no skin color changing feature yet.

 Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Forums


----------



## hanschke (Dec 10, 2015)

will you mod the latest base?


----------



## Vineen (Dec 11, 2015)

hanschke said:


> will you mod the latest base?

Click to collapse




AOSP keyboard from Android 6.0.1 has the new emojis built in the palette. If you have switched emojis to 9.1 then I'm sure that the keyboard should work for you as well.

 Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Forums


----------



## DeejayBaca (Dec 11, 2015)

Any chance you could upload the apk for us?

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vineen (Dec 11, 2015)

DeejayBaca said:


> Any chance you could upload the apk for us?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




I believe this is the same as the one I'm using on CyanogenMod right now.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64205223

 Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Forums


----------



## ayrtinho (Dec 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, Google keyboard doesn't have all the emojis that apple does, like the snowman with falling snow. It would be good to mod the new keyboard to add those that aren't in Android 6.0.1. I also want to know if it's possible to change the number of rows/columns. It would be good to have more emojis in the same page.


----------



## Vineen (Dec 11, 2015)

ayrtinho said:


> Unfortunately, Google keyboard doesn't have all the emojis that apple does, like the snowman with falling snow. It would be good to mod the new keyboard to add those that aren't in Android 6.0.1. I also want to know if it's possible to change the number of rows/columns. It would be good to have more emojis in the same page.

Click to collapse




☃ This one?

 Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Forums


----------



## ayrtinho (Dec 11, 2015)

Vineen said:


> ☃ This one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Yep. I can see it because I'm using the apple ttf file. But can't type it with the new keyboard.

Edit: I just saw on Unicode website that this emoji is available, but I can't find it in the keyboard using apple ttf. ??


----------



## Vineen (Dec 11, 2015)

ayrtinho said:


> Yep. I can see it because I'm using the apple ttf file. But can't type it with the new keyboard.
> 
> Edit: I just saw on Unicode website that this emoji is available, but I can't find it in the keyboard using apple ttf. ??

Click to collapse




Google was able to add the emoji in their font file as well in 6.0.1 but it seems that they forgot to add it in the keyboard. However, not much of a trouble for me.

 Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Forums


----------



## stoph8n24 (Dec 11, 2015)

ayrtinho said:


> Yep. I can see it because I'm using the apple ttf file. But can't type it with the new keyboard.
> 
> Edit: I just saw on Unicode website that this emoji is available, but I can't find it in the keyboard using apple ttf. ??

Click to collapse



Was told if you can see it, you can type it.


----------



## ayrtinho (Dec 11, 2015)

Like Vineen said, it's not in the the keyboard. So a mod to add those emojis would be good.


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Dec 11, 2015)

kate0205 said:


> Hi, been using your modded keyboard for a month and some emoji are still missing so I found someone who also works on emoji to appear on google keyboard like you but it's an android m  emoji.. Tried his keyboard on my device and uses your emoji font, it works but family emojis looks like this. Hope you'll check out his modded keyboard and maybe you can add those emoji on yours?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3266022

Click to collapse



which android version are you using?


----------



## kate0205 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ikmalblack95 said:


> which android version are you using?

Click to collapse



Lollipop.


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Dec 11, 2015)

kate0205 said:


> Lollipop.

Click to collapse



it wont run on my s4 5.0.2, move to system app and fix permission already ?

Edit: got it working


----------



## captaindeep (Dec 11, 2015)

??????


----------



## Gabriellmgomes (Dec 13, 2015)

*Error Android 5.1*

Moto G 2015, error apk install ?


----------



## izipizzy (Dec 13, 2015)

how do i add the skin?


----------



## luciferblack (Dec 13, 2015)

funeralcrows said:


> I can give you a solution for this but it's quite technical and you need to have slight XML knowledge (easy). You ready? Here we go!
> 
> - Go to /system/etc/ and open fonts.xml in an editor.
> - Locate this entry:
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't do this on my nexus 6 and Android 6.0. Can't save file, says system file
Maybe there is another way to change it?
Official google answer for some black and white emojis
Why do some emoji appear in black and white?
Occasionally there are two versions of the emoji (like the airplane). While Unicode supports color and also a webdings font / black and white version, we aren’t able distinguish between the two, so we show the webdings black and white version.


----------



## izipizzy (Dec 13, 2015)

??☹?????

Works good


----------



## captaindeep (Dec 14, 2015)

izipizzy said:


> how do i add the skin?

Click to collapse



Yes, somebody plz tell


----------



## sfld (Dec 16, 2015)

is there an updated version of google keyboard that requires no mod?


----------



## experience7 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah, there is an updated version. Maybe this thread helps you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/mot...-updated-emoji-installer-android-6-0-t3265785
I didn't try it in combination with the iOS emojis but it may work. If you try it please report back if it worked!


----------



## alqoshi4life (Dec 17, 2015)

experience7 said:


> Yeah, there is an updated version. Maybe this thread helps you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/mot...-updated-emoji-installer-android-6-0-t3265785
> I didn't try it in combination with the iOS emojis but it may work. If you try it please report back if it worked!

Click to collapse



I used the ttf file provided in that thread and it's working well, I even got the missing flag emoji back. BUT, you can't use the skin-tone modifiers (I use them very rarely). I prefer the Android emoji over the Ios, so thanks for finding this! I tried using the keyboard apk in that thread but it kept force closing, so I'm using the one in the OP here.


----------



## Shark95v (Dec 20, 2015)

Were you ever able to fix this issue. I have the same thing going on with mine


----------



## organick87 (Dec 21, 2015)

*can we apply layers to this modded keyboard?*

the layers theme i use had options to theme aosp keyboard and Google keyboard. i have both checked and my theme isn't working.  any tips?


----------



## t3chwizard (Dec 23, 2015)

I use this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.smssecure.smssecure and for some reason the emoji show up in the Android style even though I have the iOS 9.1 emoji mod installed. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## singhvihardik004 (Dec 24, 2015)

Can you tell Me the proper steps ?


----------



## izipizzy (Dec 26, 2015)

Will we ever get the emojis skin change by holding the icon? Instead of the dictionary


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey guys, there are two active threads on this. I'm trying to figure out if they're using the same method and/or which one will be the solution I need.

I want to be able to use the iOS emoji (newest ones) system wide, AND with Google Keyboard, WITHOUT breaking swipe typing. Can anyone tell me which solution will work properly? I've linked both threads (this and the other one) below for convenience.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3232213

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3231571


----------



## izipizzy (Dec 30, 2015)

Is there anyway to show more rows of emojis?? I would love to have 4-5 rows instead of 3


----------



## JRJ442 (Dec 30, 2015)

izipizzy said:


> Is there anyway to show more rows of emojis?? I would love to have 4-5 rows instead of 3

Click to collapse



I don't think I've seen a way to do that anywhere


----------



## iLoveBBQRibs (Dec 30, 2015)

I know this is a minor detail, but is there any way to reorganize the emojis so that they appear in the same order as on an iPhone? Having them mixed up makes finding certain emojis difficult


----------



## Hananiah (Dec 30, 2015)

iLoveBBQRibs said:


> I know this is a minor detail, but is there any way to reorganize the emojis so that they appear in the same order as on an iPhone? Having them mixed up makes finding certain emojis difficult

Click to collapse



This! would also be amazing if the the number rows were exposed by default just like shaftamle's keyboards


----------



## emzero (Dec 31, 2015)

Some are working, others are not.


----------



## izipizzy (Dec 31, 2015)

I really want more rows of emojis on this keyboard


----------



## Keromi007 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Digits gone*

So.. Am I the only one who can't see any digits?
And I mean literally no digits..
Anyone a fix?

Samsung Galaxy S6 - 5.1.1 International


----------



## iLoveBBQRibs (Jan 1, 2016)

Keromi007 said:


> So.. Am I the only one who can't see any digits?
> And I mean literally no digits..
> Anyone a fix?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S6 - 5.1.1 International

Click to collapse



I never had a problem seeing numbers but using the method in the first thread made my phone stop seeing emojis altogether. I used an app called emoji switcher to allow me to see 9.1 emojis and the keyboard from the first post to use them


----------



## ikromy (Jan 1, 2016)

izipizzy said:


> I really want more rows of emojis on this keyboard

Click to collapse



hmm.. I'll try ?


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jan 1, 2016)

ikromy said:


> hmm.. I'll try ?

Click to collapse



Not to bug you but can you try to fix the gesture typing thing too? Thanks in advance

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## ikromy (Jan 1, 2016)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Not to bug you but can you try to fix the gesture typing thing too? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what is keyboard's language?  I'll test it


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jan 1, 2016)

ikromy said:


> what is keyboard's language?  I'll test it

Click to collapse



I use US English

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## donthorin (Jan 1, 2016)

How is the Google keyboard vs others?`


----------



## ikromy (Jan 1, 2016)

izipizzy said:


> I really want more rows of emojis on this keyboard

Click to collapse





psycho_deth6 said:


> I use US English
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Guys, are using arm64 or not? my phone's cpu base on non arm64 and no problem found with gesture typing even on US English or other languages. About add more rows, done by 9x4 portrait and 13x3 landscape, is it ok?


----------



## ayrtinho (Jan 1, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Guys, are using arm64 or not? my phone's cpu base on non arm64 and no problem found with gesture typing even on US English or other languages. About add more rows, done by 9x4 portrait and 13x3 landscape, is it ok?

Click to collapse



You're modding the keyboard? What version are you modding? The one that comes with Android 6.0.1? Can you add the emojis that are missing? Those two emojis ( ☹☃ ) are in the stock font but not in the keyboard. There's probably more.


----------



## ikromy (Jan 1, 2016)

ayrtinho said:


> You're modding the keyboard? What version are you modding? The one that comes with Android 6.0.1? Can you add the emojis that are missing? Those two emojis ( ☹☃ ) are in the stock font but not in the keyboard. There's probably more.

Click to collapse



same keyboard version with OP. thr latest one from 6.0.1 not officially release yet


----------



## iLoveBBQRibs (Jan 2, 2016)

The Google keyboard is nice but I prefer Kii keyboard over any other ATM


----------



## MarioFlying (Jan 3, 2016)

No way to get gesture typing to work in Italian, neither as a single language nor in tandem with UK/US English (with which, anyway, I can swipe instead).
It's a pity, excellent mod otherwise but this inconvenience means I'll have to remove it ☹?


----------



## WooperZ (Jan 3, 2016)

You can also download the emoji switcher app from the play store if you have root.


----------



## roimarco (Jan 4, 2016)

I can't seem to find the Google keyboard? Handwriting input is the one that I installed on Play store. 


EDIT: Found it.


----------



## f0rmaLin (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jan 5, 2016)

WooperZ said:


> You can also download the emoji switcher app from the play store if you have root.

Click to collapse



That just installs the iPhone emoji by pushing them to the system direction or something, right?  We will still need the modded Google Keyboard app to use them while texting (etc) right?


----------



## AntwnhsAnt (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried modding the Xperia keyboard from here (http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/sony-mobile-communications/xperia-keyboard) to show these emojis?


----------



## ayrtinho (Jan 6, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Guys, are using arm64 or not? my phone's cpu base on non arm64 and no problem found with gesture typing even on US English or other languages. About add more rows, done by 9x4 portrait and 13x3 landscape, is it ok?

Click to collapse



You're gonna share your apk?


----------



## ikromy (Jan 8, 2016)

ayrtinho said:


> You're gonna share your apk?

Click to collapse



yeah, today new google keyboard release, I'll use it. may be next week.. I'll share with font (ios 9.1, emojione 2016, twemoji 2.0)


----------



## hanschke (Jan 8, 2016)

you made my day and if you want I can test the x64 keyboard on my nexus 6p with CM13.


----------



## rian_tama (Jan 11, 2016)

Wohoo. Will try


----------



## ayrtinho (Jan 11, 2016)

ikromy said:


> yeah, today new google keyboard release, I'll use it. may be next week.. I'll share with font (ios 9.1, emojione 2016, twemoji 2.0)

Click to collapse



Did you mod arm64 version? I can provide the one from Nexus 5X if you want. I also would like to ask you to add the modifiers to the last page of emojis, it would make changing skin color a lot easier. And if you can, change the name of the keyboard, so we don't need to delete the stock one, and everyone with or without root can use it...


----------



## vjtigas (Jan 11, 2016)

Google Keyboard just had an update for compatibility with 6.0.1 emojis. Maybe we can use that keyboard now for iOS emojis?


----------



## AAnderson298 (Jan 12, 2016)

Even if the emoji can be displayed on your device, what about other Android device? Can they see it?


----------



## ikromy (Jan 12, 2016)

AntwnhsAnt said:


> Has anyone tried modding the Xperia keyboard from here (http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/sony-mobile-communications/xperia-keyboard) to show these emojis?

Click to collapse



Good news... I've made it today! I'll share it togather with latest google keyboard soon... :fingers-crossed:



ayrtinho said:


> Did you mod arm64 version? I can provide the one from Nexus 5X if you want. I also would like to ask you to add the modifiers to the last page of emojis, it would make changing skin color a lot easier. And if you can, change the name of the keyboard, so we don't need to delete the stock one, and everyone with or without root can use it...

Click to collapse



first release will be:

- latest google keyboard with :
1. add missing flags
2. remove 4 new couple emojis because ios 9.1 font around here doesn't support it
3. change emoji row to 4x8 (portrait) and 13x3 (landscape)
4. secondary symbol (qwerty, qwertz, azerty)
5. port to arm64 version (if possible)
6. change keyboard name and make it installable (no root)

- latest xperia keyboard with :
1. add new emoji (like flags, families, and all new emoji, except 4 new couple emoji)
2. add new emoji's group (not tested yet)
3. change keyboard name and make it installable (no root)



ayrtinho said:


> I also would like to ask you to add the modifiers to the last page of emojis, it would make changing skin color a lot easier.

Click to collapse



No, not yet, may be second release


----------



## kate0205 (Jan 12, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Good news... I've made it today! I'll share it togather with latest google keyboard soon... :fingers-crossed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any chance modding asus keyboard too?  . If not, it is okay.


----------



## ikromy (Jan 12, 2016)

kate0205 said:


> Any chance modding asus keyboard too?  . If not, it is okay.

Click to collapse



Do you have latest apk asus keyboard which can run in non-stock rom ?


----------



## ayrtinho (Jan 12, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Good news... I've made it today! I'll share it togather with latest google keyboard soon... :fingers-crossed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, no need to remove couples from the keyboard. I've released my font on the other thread including all couples and families.


----------



## kate0205 (Jan 12, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Do you have latest apk asus keyboard which can run in non-stock rom ?

Click to collapse



Yikes. Never thought of that. I don't think someone ported asus keyboard latest apk to get it work on non stock rom. Anyway, thanks. I'll just wait for your modded g keyboard. Thank you.


----------



## hanschke (Jan 12, 2016)

cannot wait!


----------



## ayrtinho (Jan 13, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Do you have latest apk asus keyboard which can run in non-stock rom ?

Click to collapse



Ikromy, google just updated Google Keyboard. They added some missing emojis. You can use this one to make your changes.


----------



## ikromy (Jan 13, 2016)

​


ayrtinho said:


> Ikromy, google just updated Google Keyboard. They added some missing emojis. You can use this one to make your changes.

Click to collapse



can u send the download link?


----------



## ayrtinho (Jan 13, 2016)

ikromy said:


> ​can u send the download link?

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9a2O50PY1h2R3gwSkVUblJibzg/view?usp=docslist_api

Can you tell how you modded the keyboard? I tried once but didn't know what lines I should change...


----------



## Hananiah (Jan 14, 2016)

How would I go about making the number rows show by default with out having to press 123 at the bottom just like shaftamle's 123keyboards? What program and file would I be editing since this request doesn't look like its coming anytime soon or ever.


----------



## Acid2910 (Jan 14, 2016)

thank you !!!


----------



## ikromy (Jan 14, 2016)

good news...
today, I've successfully build new fonts that support all new emojis (everything works just like emojione fonts) and works on 4.4+ of course...
so here's additional release :
- new modded font : googlefont, appleiosfont, and special twitter 2.0 font

will be ready NEXT MONDAY! :highfive: :victory:


----------



## hoskar2008 (Jan 14, 2016)

ayrtinho said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9a2O50PY1h2R3gwSkVUblJibzg/view?usp=docslist_api
> 
> Can you tell how you modded the keyboard? I tried once but didn't know what lines I should change...

Click to collapse



for android 4.4???


----------



## ikromy (Jan 14, 2016)

to someone who own Nexus 5X or Nexus 6P, I have little problem on this thread, please help..
thanks


----------



## aestylis (Jan 15, 2016)

*Thanks*

Works great, thanks!.:good:


----------



## tev06 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Still doesn't work*

I downloaded both of the links and flashed the emoji zip file using TWRP however, I dont know why the I cant see the emojis on my keyboard....I downloaded and used the modded google keyboard however there isn't a button on the keyboard where I can see the emojis. Thus, I can't type in any emojis. Please help I've been trying to do this for 2 hours now lol


----------



## KeTuRr74 (Jan 16, 2016)

tev06 said:


> I downloaded both of the links and flashed the emoji zip file using TWRP however, I dont know why the I cant see the emojis on my keyboard....I downloaded and used the modded google keyboard however there isn't a button on the keyboard where I can see the emojis. Thus, I can't type in any emojis. Please help I've been trying to do this for 2 hours now lol

Click to collapse



Stay "Enter" button pressed and you will see the emojis ?


----------



## hoskar2008 (Jan 18, 2016)

link to the new version 's Monday and today


----------



## ikromy (Jan 18, 2016)

hoskar2008 said:


> link to the new version 's Monday and today

Click to collapse



preparing taking screenshot uploading


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Jan 18, 2016)

ikromy said:


> preparing taking screenshot uploading

Click to collapse



when it will be ready? can't wait ??? sorry for asking ETA but i'm just too excited


----------



## ikromy (Jan 18, 2016)

sorry for late, done


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Jan 18, 2016)

ikromy said:


> sorry for late, done

Click to collapse



yeah!!! thanks master ikromy!! ?


----------



## milojoseph (Jan 18, 2016)

this does not work on my s5


----------



## lars85destroyer (Jan 18, 2016)

ikromy said:


> sorry for late, done

Click to collapse



what's the difference between yoyrs and this mod ?


----------



## francescorm (Jan 18, 2016)

milojoseph said:


> this does not work on my s5

Click to collapse



+1[emoji22] 

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F


----------



## Deleted member 6942124 (Jan 19, 2016)

So will this be updated to support skin modifiers?


----------



## tev06 (Jan 19, 2016)

KeTuRr74 said:


> Stay "Enter" button pressed and you will see the emojis

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked great!


----------



## utm235 (Jan 19, 2016)

Can i flash it on jellybean 4.2.2?


----------



## IamChapita (Jan 23, 2016)

Link of the keyboard apk ir zip? Please
Sorry for muy bad english

Sent from my GT-I9192 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thesims2customs (Jan 23, 2016)

utm235 said:


> Can i flash it on jellybean 4.2.2?

Click to collapse



Just install the provided apk...



IamChapita said:


> Link of the keyboard apk ir zip? Please
> Sorry for muy bad english
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There's a link in the very first page you should read it carefully..


----------



## dtlaon (Jan 26, 2016)

*Samsung keyboard*

can i use it on my Samsung keyboard? 
i'm running venom rom 1.3 (galaxy s6) with (i think) ios 7 emoji 
the emoji use installed on the aroma installer of this rom


----------



## alixx.thegreat (Jan 27, 2016)

Leo_is_m said:


> So will this be updated to support skin modifiers?

Click to collapse



they already work but you have to copy and paste or make a shortcut to them in the keyboard settings


----------



## Deleted member 6942124 (Jan 28, 2016)

Alixx. Thank you but I already found an Xposed Module to add the skin modifiers thanks anyways. ??

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

@alixx.thegreat Thank you but I already found an Xposed Module to add the skin modifiers thanks anyways. ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ  ??


----------



## the black hole (Jan 28, 2016)

Leo_is_m said:


> Alixx. Thank you but I already found an Xposed Module to add the skin modifiers thanks anyways. ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------
> 
> @alixx.thegreat Thank you but I already found an Xposed Module to add the skin modifiers thanks anyways. ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ  ?

Click to collapse



what's the name of the module?


----------



## Ikmalblack95 (Jan 28, 2016)

the black hole said:


> what's the name of the module?

Click to collapse



google keyboard custom smilies

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3041307


----------



## LudwigFerdinand18 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Me was better*

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347845133

this version of your keyboard ( thanks!) worked better for me as there appeared the disfigured flags ( only me appeared letters) !!!!!!!


----------



## SamuelBegui (Feb 1, 2016)

*Flat Emojis with Flashable!*

@Qu3ntin0
Hello, I was wondering how you managed to port all the emojis over successfully.. Someone on Reddit made a FLAT version of the emojis which look WAY better since in my opinion it matches well with Lollipop rather than the gradients of the standard version. This post will include the .ttf from the Flat iOS Emojis provider from Reddit, and a flashable I made of the emojis. It is a little buggy since I'm not a developer and don't know ANYTHING about designing but I'm happy I ported most of them for the most part.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2YKk9NlY187eFZ3WHh3RmRkSDA&usp=sharing
Screenshot:
http://imgur.com/a/XEG63
Original Reddit Post:
https://reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/43kda1/release_emoji_flat_ios_93/

By the way, the .ttf in the Drive *IS UNTOUCHED* meaning that you can't manually install that or you won't see any emojis. That's just the iOS version.


----------



## iliass01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi nice work! I have been looking for a modded keyboard for ages! 

I have to ask for a favour though. Could you please mod the s6 edge+ keyboard for me (I uploaded the IME and framework-res apk here) or make a tutorial on how you modded the aosp keyboard so I can try to mod it myself? I prefer the tutorial ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SamuelBegui (Feb 1, 2016)

Corrected.


----------



## wireddragon93 (Feb 1, 2016)

I am running on a SM-G900T1 (S5 5.1.1) . I was going to try the OP method but reading through most of the thread, it looks like there been a couple of new releases since then. I would to know what would be the proper method for my device? I am using TWRP as well.


----------



## lars85destroyer (Feb 2, 2016)

MisterCoolBeans said:


> @Qu3ntin0
> Hello, I was wondering how you managed to port all the emojis over successfully.. Someone on Reddit made a FLAT version of the emojis which look WAY better since in my opinion it matches well with Lollipop rather than the gradients of the standard version. This post will include the .ttf from the Flat iOS Emojis provider from Reddit, and a flashable I made of the emojis. It is a little buggy since I'm not a developer and don't know ANYTHING about designing but I'm happy I ported most of them for the most part.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2YKk9NlY187eFZ3WHh3RmRkSDA&usp=sharing
> Screenshot:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, it is awesome


----------



## poginidave (Feb 5, 2016)

*Working!*

Great! All working here *(dont have flags, sad)*but i dont know how to use the skin tone modifier ? I just copied all the skin tone modifier in my personal dictionary and i dont know how to use it on your modded gkeyboard. By the way, when will be the next update sir? Nice work!

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 AM ----------

Dont have flags and i can't find it in keyboard.  Hopefully the next modded google keyboard will have modifier tone key


----------



## kate0205 (Feb 5, 2016)

poginidave said:


> Great! All working here *(dont have flags, sad)*but i dont know how to use the skin tone modifier ? I just copied all the skin tone modifier in my personal dictionary and i dont know how to use it on your modded gkeyboard. By the way, when will be the next update sir? Nice work!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 AM ----------
> 
> Dont have flags and i can't find it in keyboard.  Hopefully the next modded google keyboard will have modifier tone key

Click to collapse



Update your GK from playstore it supports new emojis. ?


----------



## Nitros25 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi guys, i don't understand much of mod... so can you explain me how can I install ios emoji on my no-rooted galaxy s6 with 5.0.2 firmware?


----------



## JustSMDevelops (Feb 7, 2016)

Theres an easy root app called "Emoji Swithcer (ROOT)" and it does the work for you. You can pick the new Apple emojis, Lollipop emojis, and twitter one emojis(I think).


----------



## JustSMDevelops (Feb 7, 2016)

See look


----------



## Nitros25 (Feb 7, 2016)

JustSMDevelops said:


> Theres an easy root app called "Emoji Swithcer (ROOT)" and it does the work for you. You can pick the new Apple emojis, Lollipop emojis, and twitter one emojis(I think).

Click to collapse



but i don't have root...


----------



## vjtigas (Feb 7, 2016)

Nitros25 said:


> but i don't have root...

Click to collapse



You need root to change the system emojis.


----------



## MrTemz (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm annoyed by the family emojis that don't seem to work. They work with android original emoji and also with emoji one, but why not with these?


----------



## ayrtinho (Feb 7, 2016)

MrTemz said:


> I'm annoyed by the family emojis that don't seem to work. They work with android original emoji and also with emoji one, but why not with these?

Click to collapse



Because this version does not include family emojis. Check the new topic with the new version and new keyboard.


----------



## MrTemz (Feb 7, 2016)

ayrtinho said:


> Because this version does not include family emojis. Check the new topic with the new version and new keyboard.

Click to collapse



Can you link me the new thread? Cant find it


----------



## chocmatic (Feb 7, 2016)

MrTemz said:


> Can you link me the new thread? Cant find it

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3296282


----------



## asdfffas (Feb 21, 2016)

MisterCoolBeans said:


> @Qu3ntin0
> Hello, I was wondering how you managed to port all the emojis over successfully.. Someone on Reddit made a FLAT version of the emojis which look WAY better since in my opinion it matches well with Lollipop rather than the gradients of the standard version. This post will include the .ttf from the Flat iOS Emojis provider from Reddit, and a flashable I made of the emojis. It is a little buggy since I'm not a developer and don't know ANYTHING about designing but I'm happy I ported most of them for the most part.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2YKk9NlY187eFZ3WHh3RmRkSDA&usp=sharing
> Screenshot:
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please upload them again? Link is broken. :/


----------



## junglefishh (Feb 24, 2016)

Can anyone tell me whether ios 9.1/ 9.3 new emojis will work on the new SwiftKey keyboard? I'm on android 4.4.3


----------



## Shvwwn (Mar 3, 2016)

I need help doing it


----------



## ayrtinho (Mar 3, 2016)

Shvwwn said:


> I need help doing it

Click to collapse



Everything you need is in the first post.


----------



## wewenk (Mar 16, 2016)

I wonder if you can mod the BlackBerry Keyboard to use iOS 9.1 emojis?


----------



## 2348z (Mar 29, 2016)

Can we get this on the newest Google Keyboard? Thanks.


----------



## Lil Diddy (Mar 31, 2016)

2348z said:


> Can we get this on the newest Google Keyboard? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Is that why I can't get this thing to work??

I've been pulling my hair out about it for the last 30-45 minutes. The Galaxy emojis are wild ugly.


----------



## 2348z (Mar 31, 2016)

Most likely. If you can remove the Google Keyboard app and install it it should work. But I don't have root so I need the latest version for it work.


----------



## ayrtinho (Mar 31, 2016)

An updated keyboard mod was posted on page 43. But you still need root.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3296282


----------



## hello_its_me (Apr 4, 2016)

Will this give your phone a virus and do u need to be rooted for this????????????


----------



## 2348z (Apr 4, 2016)

No virus and unless you can remove Google Keyboard that's updated you'll need root. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## samwhiteUK (Apr 12, 2016)

Any chance that White Frowning Face can be updated with the correct iOS version? At the moment, it appears in a plain, unicode style (which apparently happens on iOS if you choose it from recents).

Sorry if this has been pointed out already - I'm in a bit of a rush!


----------



## xgabrielalvia (Apr 13, 2016)

*Help please*

Hey, i got an issue, before use the .tff everything was fine, after the first install (ios 9.1) i got this issue smiley, and 2 arrows emojis monochromatic, and some others, idn't like before it was the handwritting emoji or the peace, now are those , 1. I restored My backup (samsung emojis) but nothing, then move (inside system>etc>fonts)"NotoColorEmoji.ttf" to <----fallbackfonts----> and fallback_fonts.xml Change notocoloremoji.ttf to <familyset> like the instructions but the issue Still there, so now it don't know what to do. i.imgur.com/0i2Rh7U.jpg
HELP PLEASEEEE
Ps: 
SM-J200M 

ANYBODY CAN'T HELP?


----------



## xgabrielalvia (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey can you help me please? i got an issue after installing emojis font, i got some emojis aren't displayed correctly BUT on the browser them show up, on other apps them don't the emojis are ( ☺♠♣♦▫↕♥↔ some more) before i got an issue with peace hands, writting hands etc in my s3 mini before and i fixed with the fallback fonts and fonts configuration now i got an sm j200m running lollipop and the emojis with mono stye are others, and i though well maybe is the (fallback_fonts.xml and/or fonts.xml config) i did it rebooot my phonconfiguration, please can you help me? i know the only solution may be restore my stock firmware but i wont, please help.


----------



## fiz:ik (May 3, 2016)

Any chance to get a modded version of Google's updated keyboard? :angel:


----------



## vjtigas (May 4, 2016)

fiz:ik said:


> Any chance to get a modded version of Google's updated keyboard? :angel:

Click to collapse



I don't think the keyboard still needs to be modified as it already supports emoji up to Unicode 9.0.

Sent from my Lenovo Tab A7-30 A3300-HV using XDA Labs


----------



## mepyari25 (May 4, 2016)

*Nexus 5?*

Will this work on nexus 5?


----------



## XDA XILFY (May 7, 2016)

*Good, except for these.*

All emojis work well but these ones, which just look wrong. Also, what about skin colours?


----------



## vjtigas (May 7, 2016)

XDA XILFY said:


> All emojis work well but these ones, which just look wrong. Also, what about skin colours?

Click to collapse



The latest official unmodified Google Keyboard already supports emoji up to Unicode 9.0. Just use that with your emoji.

Sent from my Lenovo Tab A7-30 A3300-HV using XDA Labs


----------



## robert2103 (May 9, 2016)

xgabrielalvia said:


> Hey can you help me please? i got an issue after installing emojis font, i got some emojis aren't displayed correctly BUT on the browser them show up, on other apps them don't the emojis are ( ☺♠♣♦▫↕♥↔ some more) before i got an issue with peace hands, writting hands etc in my s3 mini before and i fixed with the fallback fonts and fonts configuration now i got an sm j200m running lollipop and the emojis with mono stye are others, and i though well maybe is the (fallback_fonts.xml and/or fonts.xml config) i did it rebooot my phonconfiguration, please can you help me? i know the only solution may be restore my stock firmware but i wont, please help.

Click to collapse



Apk Samsungime keyboard pls 

enviado desde algún lugar del mundo


----------



## linkgaga (May 21, 2016)

Hi, so I heard Google have updated a new version of the new Google Keyboard with many new features, welp but still don't have the new ios 9.1 emoji, so disapoint. Can you update your keyboard with the google new features but still the emoji of ios9.1? Thank you so much.
Oh and I heard android N now support all full emoji of ios9.1 include skin emoji, if you could include skin emoji into the new update that could be greatful!!!!


----------



## flc32 (May 22, 2016)

Am I the only one who doesn't have this emoji:
emojipedia.org/lion-face/

also some emoji are black and white
Ⓜ♨?✉✂✏✒✌✔✖♦♥♣♠etc


----------



## cookiiee94 (May 22, 2016)

linkgaga said:


> Hi, so I heard Google have updated a new version of the new Google Keyboard with many new features, welp but still don't have the new ios 9.1 emoji, so disapoint. Can you update your keyboard with the google new features but still the emoji of ios9.1? Thank you so much.
> Oh and I heard android N now support all full emoji of ios9.1 include skin emoji, if you could include skin emoji into the new update that could be greatful!!!!

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoph8n24 (May 22, 2016)

flc32 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't have this emoji:
> emojipedia.org/lion-face/
> 
> also some emoji are black and white
> Ⓜ♨?✉✂✏✒✌✔✖♦♥♣♠etc

Click to collapse





Qu3ntin0 said:


> Q/A
> Q: Why are some emojis black & white?
> A: Here's the solution and if you're on Lollipop you can download this flashable zip.

Click to collapse



It's in the OP


----------



## flc32 (May 22, 2016)

stoph8n24 said:


> It's in the OP

Click to collapse



Thanks, it didn't work at first, after posting those question I tried to manually copy the xml file and it works! 

now do anybody here have this emoji:
emojipedia.org/lion-face/

can't find it on animal section 

and how do I change skin color?


----------



## stoph8n24 (May 22, 2016)

flc32 said:


> Thanks, it didn't work at first, after posting those question I tried to manually copy the xml file and it works!
> 
> now do anybody here have this emoji:
> emojipedia.org/lion-face/
> ...

Click to collapse



Explore the emojis first before posting


----------



## che_edgar (May 29, 2016)

cookiiee94 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello, but I just wanted to notify you guys that the new Google keyboard on GP is now correctly formatted just like the old modded one! Not only does it look good but all the emojis are in order! Go download now. ?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## EzJeaN (Jun 1, 2016)

che_edgar said:


> Hello, but I just wanted to notify you guys that the new Google keyboard on GP is now correctly formatted just like the old modded one! Not only does it look good but all the emojis are in order! Go download now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just downloaded the new Google Keyboard from the Google play store and the keys still disappear or is GP something else?


----------



## che_edgar (Jun 1, 2016)

EzJeaN said:


> I just downloaded the new Google Keyboard from the Google play store and the keys still disappear or is GP something else?

Click to collapse







 they appear for me

πr²


----------



## EzJeaN (Jun 1, 2016)

che_edgar said:


> They appear for me
> 
> πr²

Click to collapse



Did u happen to get those ios emoji from the emoji switcher from the google play store if not where?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 3, 2016)

I tried installing the font. I can see the emojis but even with Google Keyboard 5.x I still can't type them 

Sent from my SM-J320P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 17, 2016)

Any update on this?


----------



## djbrotherson (Jul 2, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Any update on this?

Click to collapse



Check this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3347684


Sent from my SM-N910W8 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Android noob89 (Jul 4, 2016)

I flashed the ios emojis and got the modded keyboard and i changed my language to english UK and everything worked fine. Two days ago i factory reset my phone. I got an apk extractor and saved all my apks to my sd card. When i installed all my apps again i made google keyboard a system app but it wouldnt work right so i uninstalled it and reinstalled as a normal app but gesture typing will not work no matter what neither will auto correct. I changed the language to UK but it wont download. Any ideas how to fix?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jul 4, 2016)

Android noob89 said:


> I flashed the ios emojis and got the modded keyboard and i changed my language to english UK and everything worked fine. Two days ago i factory reset my phone. I got an apk extractor and saved all my apks to my sd card. When i installed all my apps again i made google keyboard a system app but it wouldnt work right so i uninstalled it and reinstalled as a normal app but gesture typing will not work no matter what neither will auto correct. I changed the language to UK but it wont download. Any ideas how to fix?

Click to collapse



Did you enable it in the settings?

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




Android noob89 said:


> I flashed the ios emojis and got the modded keyboard and i changed my language to english UK and everything worked fine. Two days ago i factory reset my phone. I got an apk extractor and saved all my apks to my sd card. When i installed all my apps again i made google keyboard a system app but it wouldnt work right so i uninstalled it and reinstalled as a normal app but gesture typing will not work no matter what neither will auto correct. I changed the language to UK but it wont download. Any ideas how to fix?

Click to collapse



Go to language and input then turn on spelling correction. It's off by default when you install a new keyboard.


----------



## Android noob89 (Jul 5, 2016)

All my settings were the same from before I reset my phone. I managed to fix it though I had to go into root explorer and then data and find the system apks and erase the one I made into a system app


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jul 5, 2016)

Android noob89 said:


> All my settings were the same from before I reset my phone. I managed to fix it though I had to go into root explorer and then data and find the system apks and erase the one I made into a system app

Click to collapse



Ah I know my settings like to turn themselves off sometimes. I'm glad you got it working though!


----------



## noobied (Jul 10, 2016)

How do I revert these changes? Certain apps force close and I've narrowed the problem down to the changes I made in the fonts.xml file and the other file.


----------



## noobied (Jul 11, 2016)

funeralcrows said:


> I can give you a solution for this but it's quite technical and you need to have slight XML knowledge (easy). You ready? Here we go!
> 
> - Go to /system/etc/ and open fonts.xml in an editor.
> - Locate this entry:
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I revert these changes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2016)

*Nice ! ! !*

Nice!!!


----------



## DrNet (Aug 29, 2016)

thank you


----------



## linkgaga (Sep 23, 2016)

Could someone kindly enough to make us a new google keyboard with IOS 10 EMOJI for android, and maybe to view it or available to use the feature to auto replace some words with acceptable emoji??? Thank that person so much


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 23, 2016)

linkgaga said:


> Could someone kindly enough to make us a new google keyboard with IOS 10 EMOJI for android, and maybe to view it or available to use the feature to auto replace some words with acceptable emoji??? Thank that person so much

Click to collapse



It isn't as easy as you think dude


----------



## linkgaga (Sep 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> It isn't as easy as you think dude

Click to collapse



Really??? Howw so? I thought if the guy who make ios 9.3 emoji can do it then how different with ios 10?? Welpp too bad *sad*


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 24, 2016)

linkgaga said:


> Really??? Howw so? I thought if the guy who make ios 9.3 emoji can do it then how different with ios 10?? Welpp too bad *sad*

Click to collapse



It's very time consuming having to do each and every single one by hand. Especially with all the skin modifiers and gender modifiers. It ends up being about 1000 emojis that would have to be hand implemented


----------



## linkgaga (Sep 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> It's very time consuming having to do each and every single one by hand. Especially with all the skin modifiers and gender modifiers. It ends up being about 1000 emojis that would have to be hand implemented

Click to collapse



Oh  that sounds hard!!! But maybe he can use the old ones and add the new ones then maybe that not too hard. BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION, I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MOD OR STUFF, so dont be get upset or offened or anything...!?!?!?!


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 24, 2016)

linkgaga said:


> Oh  that sounds hard!!! But maybe he can use the old ones and add the new ones then maybe that not too hard. BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION, I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MOD OR STUFF, so dont be get upset or offened or anything...!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



It's certainly possible but with very little people trying, not much progress will be made sadly


----------



## NM99 (Jul 27, 2017)

I updated the font, uninstalled Gboard from system and installed the modded apk.
Then I decided to uninstall the modded Gboard and install the official one from Play Store. The emoji still works.


----------

